# 31 Day Nail Art Challenge



## Christa W (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello everyone!  There has been some discussion on the nail polish you are wearing thread here https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/17506/nail-polish-youre-wearing-right-now about the upcoming 30/31 day challenges for nail art.  





For the 31 day challenge it's pretty straight forward. Every day for 31 consecutive days starting September 1st 2013 you will do a nail art design based on the theme for that day. 

There is also another,  less frantic paced challenge going on here 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137554/30-manis-marathon-2013

Feel free to use the hash tags to show your fabulous designs on Instagram or post them here.  If you get stumped on what to do as well, lets use this forum for all things related and help keep each other motivated.  There are some talented people on this forum, I personally can NOT wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 29, 2013)

Since I'm doing the 31dc2013, I guess I'll do them both seeing as how closely the daily themes match.  I haven't decided yet whether or not I'm a masochistic idiot for putting this kind of pressure on myself!


----------



## Christa W (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since I'm doing the 31dc2013, I guess I'll do them both seeing as how closely the daily themes match.  I haven't decided yet whether or not I'm a masochistic idiot for putting this kid of pressure on myself!


I guess we will find out around day 16 or 17 lol.  To help me so I am not too overwhelmed, today I sat down with a notebook and wrote down vague ideas of what I wanted to do so.This way I am not sitting here on the night before completely caught off guard so that should help.  I know I will be out of town 4 of the days so I won't be able to do it in a real time/real life setting but that wont' stop me the weekend before from doing my nails many times in one day!


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 29, 2013)

I watched about a million youtube videos for ideas.  I think I might have it figured out...yeah, until I try to do one that's beyond my interest or skill set.  I am not looking forward to water marbling.  Not only does that type of nail art not interest me, it's messy and takes a long time.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I guess we will find out around day 16 or 17 lol.  To help me so I am not too overwhelmed today I sat down with a notebook and wrote down vague ideas of what I wanted to do so I am not sitting here on the night before completely caught off guard so that should help.  I know I will be out of town 4 of the days so I won't be able to do it in a real time/real life setting but that wont' stop me the weekend before from doing my nails many times in one day!


----------



## lissa1307 (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I watched about a million youtube videos for ideas.  I think I might have it figured out...yeah, until I try to do one that's beyond my interest or skill set.  I am not looking forward to water marbling.  Not only does that type of nail art not interest me, it's messy and takes a long time.


 i understand that one! i have attempted( key word) water marbling twice.neither time worked out.i ended up covered in sticky polish residue with a blurry mass on my fingers and a HUGE mess to clean.so that will be a..ahem..."FUN" day of the challenge.lol


----------



## Christa W (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i understand that one! i have attempted( key word) water marbling twice.neither time worked out.i ended up covered in sticky polish residue with a blurry mass on my fingers and a HUGE mess to clean.so that will be a..ahem..."FUN" day of the challenge.lol





> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I watched about a million youtube videos for ideas.  I think I might have it figured out...yeah, until I try to do one that's beyond my interest or skill set.  I am not looking forward to water marbling.  Not only does that type of nail art not interest me, it's messy and takes a long time.


Ahahaha.  Day 20 is going to be so blank.  Or so amusing!  For some reason I can only do good water marble with neons.  (by good I mean not a disaster). My boyfriend recommends that every time I ask his opinion he says "what about that swirly bright colored one you did, can you do that again?"


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 29, 2013)

I'll either be buying stock in 3M or Elmer's.  Of all of them, this is the only one I do not want to do.

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

i understand that one! i have attempted( key word) water marbling twice.neither time worked out.i ended up covered in sticky polish residue with a blurry mass on my fingers and a HUGE mess to clean.so that will be a..ahem..."FUN" day of the challenge.lol


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello ladies, glad to see you guys are all excited for the nail polish challenge!

Let me clarify a few things. The reason Cookie and I tweaked the original 31 day challenge, is so we could take our time and enjoy the manicures that we create for more than 24 hours, and not be in a rush every day to get the challenges completed. We also changed the hash tag a bit so that we and all our good nail friends could all be together in one place and see each others nail art. The challenges are exactly the same, we are just going to do them at a slower pace (every 3 or 4 days). If you want to do the every day challenge (one manicure per day) as well as follow along with us, just use both hash tags! No need to do all the challenges twice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's all! I'm sorry if this was at all confusing to anyone!

It might be a better plan to split this thread in half, one for each challenge. So that those who are moving at a slower pace can follow along better on the Marathon thread, and those tho are doing the every day challenge can follow along there as well. The 'every day' challengers can also post their manicures in the slower thread along with the slower time frame.

I hope this makes sense!


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 29, 2013)

I actually like yours better because I do tend to get attached to some of my manis and removing them everyday gives me sadpants and it's easier on the cuticles.  I'll still do them both because it's good practice and because NAIL POLISH!  YAY!


----------



## lissa1307 (Aug 29, 2013)

i will probably be somewhere in the middle,change some daily keep others a few days...my kids are already giving input for what i should do...my son came up with my movie theme and song theme.

so i will be subscribed to both threads and go where the polish takes me,lol


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 29, 2013)

> i will probably be somewhere in the middle,change some daily keep others a few days...my kids are already giving input for what i should do...my son came up with my movie theme and song theme. so i will be subscribed to both threads and go where the polish takes me,lol


 Great plan!!


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 29, 2013)

Challenge accepted! If the results are anything like what has been on the "nail polish you are wearing" thread lately this will be fantastic!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 29, 2013)

Christa, perhaps the title of this thread should be changed to '31 day nail art challenge'? Just a suggestion so that anyone who sees it will know exactly what it is for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't wait to begin!


----------



## Christa W (Aug 31, 2013)

Who's ready???????  I know I am.  At least for the first few days.  Although I really don't want to take off the mani I have on right now.  /sigh.


----------



## lissa1307 (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who's ready???????  I know I am.  At least for the first few days.  Although I really don't want to take off the mani I have on right now.  /sigh.


 same here...im so excited for tomorrow, but i like my nails right now....oh well...i'll do them again later...actually..if i add to them they will be a perfect base for one of the themes..ha ha!


----------



## Grau (Aug 31, 2013)

Ohhhh, I'm excited about this! Plus it's a great excuse to play around with some nail wraps that have been on my wishlist forever. Thanks for putting this together! I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's beautiful manicures.


----------



## Christa W (Aug 31, 2013)

Boyfriend just came in my office and said "I don't know why this is a challenge for you.  You change your polish every day anyway."  Then he walks out. It made me laugh.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 1, 2013)

Day 1: Red Nails. I personally don't really care much for red nails  I only wear them when my boyfriend asks because that's the shade he likes on women.  Despite that fact I seem to be drawn to purchasing them having around 35 shades of it!  I am in love with the Leather Luxe collection by Sinful Colors and chose to use Get It On for my base color.  After putting it on I realized it has a bit of pink in it but I could only tell when I held it up to the other reds I have and even then it's difficult.  In the daylight I will have to go out and get some pics too and edit this post but I wanted to kick off the thread by posting tonight.  Over it I stamped China Glaze Ruby Pumps with Mash plate 48.  I have been dying to use both the plate and the polish and will be purchasing the full size in Ruby Pumps because right now I only have the mini I got for $.25.  I had another idea in mind that didn't pan out so this is my back up.  I like how it turned out.  It looks SO much better in person.  I hope tomorrow I can capture it. 





Ok here's what it looks like with no flash or artificial light except one florecent light.  It almost shifts in shade it's awesome. 





Here's with flash.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 1, 2013)

Very pretty!  I just took off a mani using that...you can or maybe already did see it on the npywt thread.  It stained something fierce.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 1: Red Nails. I personally don't really care much for red nails  I only wear them when my boyfriend asks because that's the shade he likes on women.  Despite that fact I seem to be drawn to purchasing them having around 35 shades of it!  I am in love with the Leather Luxe collection by Sinful Colors and chose to use Get It On for my base color.  After putting it on I realized it has a bit of pink in it but I could only tell when I held it up to the other reds I have and even then it's difficult.  In the daylight I will have to go out and get some pics too and edit this post but I wanted to kick off the thread by posting tonight.  Over it I stamped China Glaze Ruby Pumps with Mash plate 48.  I have been dying to use both the plate and the polish and will be purchasing the full size in Ruby Pumps because right now I only have the mini I got for $.25.  I had another idea in mind that didn't pan out so this is my back up.  I like how it turned out.  It looks SO much better in person.  I hope tomorrow I can capture it. 





Ok here's what it looks like with no flash or artificial light except one florecent light.  It almost shifts in shade it's awesome. 





Here's with flash.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 1, 2013)

Here's my red.  I did it with a pin and some of my favs from the Minnie Couture collection.


----------



## saycrackagain (Sep 1, 2013)

Here we go! Day One: Red


----------



## Christa W (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very pretty!  I just took off a mani using that...you can or maybe already did see it on the npywt thread.  It stained something fierce.


Ugh.  Something told me to use a basecoat and I didnt't either!


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 1, 2013)

Day one! I will only be using an iPhone to take photos so I hope they turn out okay. I chose to do a slight gradient...I love dark reds!






Great job so far ladies! Starting strong on MUT!


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 1, 2013)

Day one: RED!

I'm not a huge fan of red, i really only keep a coupl bottles around for art purposes...so this one was a challenge to me...what to do besides just painting them red....so i did 

ANIME RED NAILS!





Nailtini bloody mary lined with sally hanson black out and accented with salon perfect sugar cube

oh and i have no idea why my fingers look pink in this photo, they arent...weird...


----------



## Christa W (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Day one: RED!
> 
> ...


 
Ooooh!  Did you paint the black first then red or did you outline in black?  I tried this once and it looked weird!  Great job.


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh!  Did you paint the black first then red or did you outline in black?  I tried this once and it looked weird!  Great job.


 thanks, i did the red first then outlined. i do almost all my nail art free hand so outlines are fairly easy for me now...more so than trying to get red to cover black,lol.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 1, 2013)

Day 2: Orange nails.  September is already turning out to be the best months for me in a long time for various reasons.  I just got my tickets to book signing and speaking engagement with the cat daddy himself Jackson Galaxy in 2 weeks and I am beyond excited.  So for this manicure I wanted to share that enthusiasm and give a special tribute to a very special cat.





This is my rendition of my cat Link.  Awhile back in the NotD thread, I mentioned my friend who passed away from Leukemia and his mother that was getting a transplant.  Link was his cat.  Due to his health, Link had to find a new home.  At the time I already had as many cats as I wanted but Link had nowhere to go so I took him in.  Now he's really all I have left of my friend and it makes me happy I could help him.  I used Cover Girl Peaches &amp; Cream (a very old polish from the 90's) as my base.  I used Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Man-go Team! by the Saran Wrap method.  I then hand painted the facial details using Sinful Colors Black on Black and Snow Me White. His chin is sponged on.  For this eyes I used Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Chartreuse Chase and his nose is China Glaze textured polish in Itty, Bitty &amp; Gritty.  It is supposed to have some black in it his nose is freckled. Apparently it smudged when I added my Seche Vite top coat but it's still bumpy which is exactly what I wanted for a cat's nose!!!  Lastly I used Maybelline Spiced Pumpkin (also super old) and hand painted all the other stripes.  I did my pinkie basically in the base and orange shade then hand painted it with the pumpkin shade too.  It looked stupid in the pictures so I left it off.  My right hand is that way too I suppose to simulate his fur.  Words can not express how much I adore this.  I didn't want to go conventional orange shades and I think it looks like him, sad/grumpy face and all.





He's on a green table in front of a green screen I use in photography/video making in my office.  I didn't really have the ambition to move him off so I apologize for the in your face color.  Yes, my entire back wall is this color.  /LOVE.  I am posting this as well the night before because I am going to be tied up tomorrow and may not get a chance to post until late although I hope to be checking in on everything you ladies are doing!!!


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Day 2: Orange nails.  September is already turning out to be the best months for me in a long time for various reasons.  I just got my tickets to book signing and speaking engagement with the cat daddy himself Jackson Galaxy in 2 weeks and I am beyond excited.  So for this manicure I wanted to share that enthusiasm and give a special tribute to a very special cat.
> 
> ...


 aww the nails are so so so cute! he's a cutie!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 2, 2013)

So clever!  That's awesome.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 2: Orange nails.  September is already turning out to be the best months for me in a long time for various reasons.  I just got my tickets to book signing and speaking engagement with the cat daddy himself Jackson Galaxy in 2 weeks and I am beyond excited.  So for this manicure I wanted to share that enthusiasm and give a special tribute to a very special cat.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 2, 2013)

Day 2 orange.  After seeing Christa's, mine don't thrill me nearly as much as they did.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 2, 2013)

So I went ahead and made an inLinkz for this challenge.  Basically, you add your link to it so people can see who all is participating and click through to your blog.  I have zero clue what the URL is to allow someone to add themselves but you can go to my blog, scroll to the bottom of one of the posts and you'll see an "add your link" button then you can copy some code to paste into the bottom of each of your daily posts which links the same box which allows you to let people see who is participating and so on and so forth.

This is seriously not a way for me to plug my site...no one reads it and I don't much care.  My point in starting it was to track my progress to see if I get better at doing my nails and maybe to blog about my progress to becoming a nail tech but so far that last part hasn't happened since I suck at blogging.


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 2, 2013)

Day 2: orange...just a simple stripe down the center..colors don't show up very well in this lighting...


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 2, 2013)

Day 2: orange

Orange jelly sandwich (marmalade nails)

OPI fresh squeezed and spoiled shaken snow globe


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 3, 2013)

Day 3: yellow

Bondi Brick Road and sally hanson lightening along with some gold square nail studs

(not like you can tell,its barely visible irl,but the accent is half each color vertically separated by the studs)





and yes i am aware my nail lengths keep changing( i'm wearing artificials for the challenge then i will be taking a break to let my nails recover)


----------



## Christa W (Sep 3, 2013)

Day 3: Yellow nails.  For today's nail art I really didn't think outside the box and I imagine there will be a ton of these.  With that being said I have been dying to try it and I am extremely happy with the results.  I am not happy, however, with my computer.  My memory card reader is reformatting every memory stick I put in it.  (3 so far).  Boo!!  Normally I take my pics with my iPhone (which this one was) and they are "so so" but serve a purpose.  I wanted a really good photo of these and it just seems to elude me.  So I will be spending my day searching for my other card reader or the Sony cables to download the clear pics.  Until then, please forgive the terrible quality and enjoy my minions.





The middle finger is my favorite.  My boyfriend said it looked like I used googly eyes!  For the base color I chose Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightening.  The blue is Revlon top speed in Superstitious which is awesome!  I just picked it up at Walgreens on closeout for like $1.75!!  The smile. pupils, and glasses straps are Sinful Colors Black on Black.  The glasses frames are China Glaze Holographic in Cosmic Dust.  The eyeballs are Sinful Colors Snow Me White and the tongue on the one minion is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Fuschia Flare. I seriously don't want to take them off for a the green challenge!!!!!


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Day 3: Yellow nails.  For today's nail art I really didn't think outside the box and I imagine there will be a ton of these.  With that being said I have been dying to try it and I am extremely happy with the results.  I am not happy, however, with my computer.  My memory card reader is reformatting every memory stick I put in it.  (3 so far).  Boo!!  Normally I take my pics with my iPhone (which this one was) and they are "so so" but serve a purpose.  I wanted a really good photo of these and it just seems to elude me.  So I will be spending my day searching for my other card reader or the Sony cables to download the clear pics.  Until then, please forgive the terrible quality and enjoy my minions.
> 
> ...


 i love it( and i imagine quite a few of these on movie day and today for yellow)...but its just too cute! great job!


----------



## Christa W (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I went ahead and made an inLinkz for this challenge.  Basically, you add your link to it so people can see who all is participating and click through to your blog.  I have zero clue what the URL is to allow someone to add themselves but you can go to my blog, scroll to the bottom of one of the posts and you'll see an "add your link" button then you can copy some code to paste into the bottom of each of your daily posts which links the same box which allows you to let people see who is participating and so on and so forth.
> 
> This is seriously not a way for me to plug my site...no one reads it and I don't much care.  My point in starting it was to track my progress to see if I get better at doing my nails and maybe to blog about my progress to becoming a nail tech but so far that last part hasn't happened since I suck at blogging.


I am going to try and figure this out today.  My blog is in baby stages but hey we all start somewhere!


----------



## Christa W (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my red.  I did it with a pin and some of my favs from the Minnie Couture collection.


 This collection was a my JC Penny's yesterday marked down to 6.99 ea.  I am waiting for it to go down a bit more then I plan on snatching them up.  Do you have the glitter too?


----------



## Christa W (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Day 2 orange.  After seeing Christa's, mine don't thrill me nearly as much as they did.


 Love, love, love!


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am going to try and figure this out today.  My blog is in baby stages but hey we all start somewhere!


 same here, i just started mine the other day, but its more for seeing the progress to see if i get any better than anything else,lol


----------



## Christa W (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> same here, i just started mine the other day, but its more for seeing the progress to see if i get any better than anything else,lol



I totally screwed this up and put my red with her orange and now I can't link my orange.  Curse you In Linkz


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 3, 2013)

That is just so pretty.  I love the shape of your nails.  So much!

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Day 2: orange

Orange jelly sandwich (marmalade nails)

OPI fresh squeezed and spoiled shaken snow globe


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 3, 2013)

You just paste a piece of code into your posts, the thingy shows up and people see who is participating.  I've never used it before but I've seen it in action and I've spend many a lunch hour surfing through the  added links.  It seems cool.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am going to try and figure this out today.  My blog is in baby stages but hey we all start somewhere!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 3, 2013)

I'd snap  it up at $7.  I think it goes for upwards of $15 on amazon.  I first bought the minis, then I bought the regular sizes because I &lt;3 them so much!  I have all the colours now.  There's one liquid sand and I can't remember if there's one or two glitters...I might be confusing it with a different collection or colour since my OPI are all laid out by shade, in quick look I see two glitters near each other in that section.

This is seriously one of my 2 fav OPI collections...the other being the euro centrale collection.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This collection was a my JC Penny's yesterday marked down to 6.99 ea.  I am waiting for it to go down a bit more then I plan on snatching them up.  Do you have the glitter too?


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 3, 2013)

I did a yellow and gold gradient for day 3.  I'm not a big fan of yellow nails but I actually kind of liked this.  It's a lot more delineated in real life...the picture doesn't show the gradient that well.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd snap  it up at $7.  I think it goes for upwards of $15 on amazon.  I first bought the minis, then I bought the regular sizes because I &lt;3 them so much!  I have all the colours now.  There's one liquid sand and I can't remember if there's one or two glitters...I might be confusing it with a different collection or colour since my OPI are all laid out by shade, in quick look I see two glitters near each other in that section.
> 
> This is seriously one of my 2 fav OPI collections...the other being the euro centrale collection.


 They had one bottle of the textured red which I might kick myself for not getting because I haven't seen in many places plus they had a sale of an extra 20% off.  I picked Jinx from the Bond Girls textured for $3.99 with 20% off.  I had been looking at them just a week ago and they were 6.99 too. 

This is the glitter I mean they had 2 of these there https://www.google.com/search?q=minnie+style+opi&amp;tbm=isch&amp;tbo=u&amp;source=univ&amp;sa=X&amp;ei=RSomUo3zGpLtqAH8jYGQDQ&amp;sqi=2&amp;ved=0CEoQsAQ&amp;biw=1320&amp;bih=669#facrc=_&amp;imgdii=_&amp;imgrc=AQdrJrOhwO4YbM%3A%3B4c8h1pRrV-kCmM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fblog.joyluscious.com%252Fwp-content%252Fuploads%252F2013%252F05%252Fjoyluscious_opi_minniestyle2.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fblog.joyluscious.com%252F%253Fcat%253D40%3B800%3B600

Good lord that's a huge link sorry LOL.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 3, 2013)

That's why I started mine...I just want to see how I come along.  And to photo bomb pics of my grandbaby but I just photo bomb facebook with the baby instead lol.  I had a blog not related to anything specific for 8 years and gave it up when facebook took over the blogging world.  I didn't expect to ever want to blog again three years after closing that blog but I'm gonna give it a try.  I fully expect to be a sucktastic "go without blogging for months" blogger this time around...or this challenge could spark a desire to blog everyday.  Who knows?

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

same here, i just started mine the other day, but its more for seeing the progress to see if i get any better than anything else,lol


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 3, 2013)

I have 2 glitters from the Minnie collection, Minnie Style and Nothin' Mousie About It.  I thought there was only two!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They had one bottle of the textured red which I might kick myself for not getting because I haven't seen in many places plus they had a sale of an extra 20% off.  I picked Jinx from the Bond Girls textured for $3.99 with 20% off.  I had been looking at them just a week ago and they were 6.99 too. 

This is the glitter I mean they had 2 of these there https://www.google.com/search?q=minnie+style+opi&amp;tbm=isch&amp;tbo=u&amp;source=univ&amp;sa=X&amp;ei=RSomUo3zGpLtqAH8jYGQDQ&amp;sqi=2&amp;ved=0CEoQsAQ&amp;biw=1320&amp;bih=669#facrc=_&amp;imgdii=_&amp;imgrc=AQdrJrOhwO4YbM%3A%3B4c8h1pRrV-kCmM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fblog.joyluscious.com%252Fwp-content%252Fuploads%252F2013%252F05%252Fjoyluscious_opi_minniestyle2.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fblog.joyluscious.com%252F%253Fcat%253D40%3B800%3B600

Good lord that's a huge link sorry LOL.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 2 glitters from the Minnie collection, Minnie Style and Nothin' Mousie About It.  I thought there was only two!


 I have only seen Minnie Style.  Now I want the other one!!!  Well I want them both! Guess I will have to do some more looking around.  Maybe the other JCP Salon near me has it too.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 3, 2013)

Day 4: Green nails.

I love and loathe these at the same time.  I wanted to think outside the box but I think in the case of the pointer, middle and ring fingers less would have been more.  By the time I realized it I had already gone too far to go back.  Here's what I used.  For the base on all 5 I used China Glaze textured polish in In the Rough.  I thought it was destiny to do a golf theme with a polish name like that! I sponged on Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in the colors Jumpin' Jade (darker green) and In Record Lime (lighter green) to show the rough and appear to be like grass or trees.  I then used Sinful Colors Snow Me White to make the ball and outlined it with Sinful Colors Black on Black.  For the flag poleI again tried to use the holographic polish Cosmic Dust by China Glaze but you can barely see it so I outlined it with the black as well.  The flag is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightening.  I added the water traps as an after thought and they are Sally Hansen Insta-dri in Blue-Away.  Now for my favorite part.  The "sand trap" was painted with Sinful Colors Satin which is my favorite nude shade.  When I realized how off it looked I remembered that we had some ballast for covering Warhammer 40K model bases in the other room and I found it.  I used Seche Vite as a glue.  I know somewhere I even have some flocking we have used to make grassy looking terrain and that would have added an even more interesting element.  No top coat of course.  It was incredibly fun to do but drove me nuts with the ballast on my fingers.  Cleanup was incredibly painful as you might see my fingers are a bit green tinged. There was Seche covered grains all over the brush I normally use for clean up. 

What do you guys think?  Don't be surprised if you see another green manicure at some point later on.  Also sorry about the background in this photo it was the one with the best color but my messy desk is behind it.  /runs and hides in shame.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 4: Green nails.

I love and loathe these at the same time.  I wanted to think outside the box but I think in the case of the pointer, middle and ring fingers less would have been more.  By the time I realized it I had already gone too far to go back.  Here's what I used.  For the base on all 5 I used China Glaze textured polish in In the Rough.  I thought it was destiny to do a golf theme with a polish name like that! I sponged on Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in the colors Jumpin' Jade (darker green) and In Record Lime (lighter green) to show the rough and appear to be like grass or trees.  I then used Sinful Colors Snow Me White to make the ball and outlined it with Sinful Colors Black on Black.  For the flag poleI again tried to use the holographic polish Cosmic Dust by China Glaze but you can barely see it so I outlined it with the black as well.  The flag is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightening.  I added the water traps as an after thought and they are Sally Hansen Insta-dri in Blue-Away.  Now for my favorite part.  The "sand trap" was painted with Sinful Colors Satin which is my favorite nude shade.  When I realized how off it looked I remembered that we had some ballast for covering Warhammer 40K model bases in the other room and I found it.  I used Seche Vite as a glue.  I know somewhere I even have some flocking we have used to make grassy looking terrain and that would have added an even more interesting element.  No top coat of course.  It was incredibly fun to do but drove me nuts with the ballast on my fingers.  Cleanup was incredibly painful as you might see my fingers are a bit green tinged. There was Seche covered grains all over the brush I normally use for clean up. 

What do you guys think?  Don't be surprised if you see another green manicure at some point later on.  Also sorry about the background in this photo it was the one with the best color but my messy desk is behind it.  /runs and hides in shame.




I'm enjoying the variety of textures and the multi-nail picture. I've learned a little trick for the problem of going to far with my nails as I experiment with skills. I've sometimes started taking photos of my nails at a stage I like. Then, if I'm tempted to keep on going, I can add a touch, re-photograph, and continue. Sometimes it's been the case of less was more. 




I have to contend with wearing/removing a mani that is not as good as it was before, but at least I have the photo from when it was better.





Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 3: Yellow nails.  For today's nail art I really didn't think outside the box and I imagine there will be a ton of these.  With that being said I have been dying to try it and I am extremely happy with the results.  I am not happy, however, with my computer.  My memory card reader is reformatting every memory stick I put in it.  (3 so far).  Boo!!  Normally I take my pics with my iPhone (which this one was) and they are "so so" but serve a purpose.  I wanted a really good photo of these and it just seems to elude me.  So I will be spending my day searching for my other card reader or the Sony cables to download the clear pics.  Until then, please forgive the terrible quality and enjoy my minions.





The middle finger is my favorite.  My boyfriend said it looked like I used googly eyes!  For the base color I chose Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightening.  The blue is Revlon top speed in Superstitious which is awesome!  I just picked it up at Walgreens on closeout for like $1.75!!  The smile. pupils, and glasses straps are Sinful Colors Black on Black.  The glasses frames are China Glaze Holographic in Cosmic Dust.  The eyeballs are Sinful Colors Snow Me White and the tongue on the one minion is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Fuschia Flare. I seriously don't want to take them off for a the green challenge!!!!! 
Looking at the photo in the thread, I totally thought they looked like googly eyes too! So Cute.


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 4, 2013)

day 4: green!

Lizzard eyes,lol

Bondi in the limelight,salon perfect in sugar cube, and sally hanson in black out.(i love how the white over green gives it a greenish yellow lizard eye look.lol


----------



## Christa W (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  day 4: green!

Lizzard eyes,lol

Bondi in the limelight,salon perfect in sugar cube, and sally hanson in black out.(i love how the white over green gives it a greenish yellow lizard eye look.lol





OMG I love this!!  Fantastic job they are perfect!!!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 4, 2013)

Day 4 green.  I used a fan brush.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 4, 2013)

...


----------



## Christa W (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 4 green.  I used a fan brush.





I had a question but realized you answered it.  Looks awesome I would to try that technique.  I have never used my fan brushes.


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 4, 2013)

I love this! i'm going to borrow this for another challenge,lol

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 4 green.  I used a fan brush.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 4, 2013)

That looks so cool!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  day 4: green!

Lizzard eyes,lol

Bondi in the limelight,salon perfect in sugar cube, and sally hanson in black out.(i love how the white over green gives it a greenish yellow lizard eye look.lol


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 4, 2013)

Most people do the fan brush thing sideways.  I just went lengthwise cuz I could lol.  I like the watercolour look.  I have done 3 manis from pictures ass backwards and liked them better than the original.  

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I had a question but realized you answered it.  Looks awesome I would to try that technique.  I have never used my fan brushes.

 
Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 5, 2013)

Day 5...blue!

Did a sponge painting mess of blue goodness with bondi blue skies as the base, salon pefect sugar cube, and pure ice in french kiss,smoothed out with seche vite.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 4 green.  I used a fan brush.




I love this effect! It's a green I'd be happy wearing.

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 5...blue!

Did a sponge painting mess of blue goodness with bondi blue skies as the base, salon pefect sugar cube, and pure ice in french kiss,smoothed out with seche vite.




It's so interesting how this combination creates not 'blue skies' but a smoky blue that looks like there's a storm coming!


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 5...blue!

Did a sponge painting mess of blue goodness with bondi blue skies as the base, salon pefect sugar cube, and pure ice in french kiss,smoothed out with seche vite.




It is so beautiful it looks like stone.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 5, 2013)

Day 5: Blue.  If anything today's manicure has taught me perseverance and patience.  My final attempt is attempt number 5!  I knew in my mind what I wanted and wasn't going to stop until I was satisfied.  It's not exactly what I wanted but it was pretty enough to post.  I was inspired by a manicure done by More Nail Polish and I will eventually recreate it.  I will link that one below. 

Here is the final result.  Sorry the pictures sucks but I am stuck only using my iPhone still.  I think I might run out later and find a new card reader.  I think my point and shoot Sony got some good pics.  It really does look awesome in person.





What I tried to do was create an underwater jelly sandwich.  It looks so flat in the pictures but there is a bit of depth in the design.  Nowhere near what I wanted to do.  I know what I did incorrectly and will be doing this again soon to fix.  This version started with Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Blue-Away.  I then added a layer of LA Colors Flurry glitter.  I then did a layer of my own Franken Jelly which consisted of some Color Club clear polish, L'Oreal Miss Pixie and LA Colors Atomic.  Then I stamped on Mash 48 for the "seaweed" both Perfect Molten and Hot Like Lava from the Color Club Foil collection.  On that layer I added a "sand" tip using Antiquated also Color Club Foil.    Next I added a layer of my jelly water then stamped on the two seahorses in Color Club's Foil Me Once also from the foils and plate from the Salon Express kit.  I hand dotted a few fish using Lumin-iecent from the Color Club foil line as well.  Those did not work so well.  Lastly I topped it all off with my jelly water again.

Initially when I tried this I used Essie Bouncer it's me because that was the only blue jelly I had.  I got frustrated because it was gorgeous but so dark that I googled blue jelly's and found some people saying Miss Pixie was super sheer so I literally ran out after work in a torrential downpour to Walgreens and coughed up my last cash to buy it (well and the last 3 of the Sinful Leather Luxe collection but those were only .99 each.  Miss Pixie was $5.99!!)  When I got home I redid it and it was still to dark.  My next attempt was using OPI Get Your Number textured polish as the base thinking if I had the glitter already in it maybe it would stop it from being too hard to see.  Too dark again.  Version 4 was more of the same using a solid background of the Blue Away but using Miss Pixie at full strength.  I got so defeated then re read the post from More Nail Polish and realized she said she made her jelly.  Since I don't yet have any pigments but I do have 3 extra bottles of clear Color Club top coat I never use, it dawned on me to try my first franken.  I am pretty proud of it.  I added the Atomic because I wanted a bit more "oceany" look.  I enjoyed this process despite how annoyed I got.  I really pushed myself to be creative and to not be undone by my own hands. 

Here's attempt 1.  I had stamped turtles and dolphins too but proportionately they looked stupid. 





And here's the franken jelly with it's parents.  I think I want to name it Atomic Pixie.  LOL!!





Ooops forgot the link.  Here's my inspiration http://www.morenailpolish.com/2013/05/under-sea-3d-stamping.html


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 5: Blue.  If anything today's manicure has taught me perseverance and patience.  My final attempt is attempt number 5!  I knew in my mind what I wanted and wasn't going to stop until I was satisfied.  It's not exactly what I wanted but it was pretty enough to post.  I was inspired by a manicure done by More Nail Polish and I will eventually recreate it.  I will link that one below. 

Here is the final result.  Sorry the pictures sucks but I am stuck only using my iPhone still.  I think I might run out later and find a new card reader.  I think my point and shoot Sony got some good pics.  It really does look awesome in person.





What I tried to do was create an underwater jelly sandwich.  It looks so flat in the pictures but there is a bit of depth in the design.  Nowhere near what I wanted to do.  I know what I did incorrectly and will be doing this again soon to fix.  This version started with Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Blue-Away.  I then added a layer of LA Colors Flurry glitter.  I then did a layer of my own Franken Jelly which consisted of some Color Club clear polish, L'Oreal Miss Pixie and LA Colors Atomic.  Then I stamped on Mash 48 for the "seaweed" both Perfect Molten and Hot Like Lava from the Color Club Foil collection.  On that layer I added a "sand" tip using Antiquated also Color Club Foil.    Next I added a layer of my jelly water then stamped on the two seahorses in Color Club's Foil Me Once also from the foils and plate from the Salon Express kit.  I hand dotted a few fish using Lumin-iecent from the Color Club foil line as well.  Those did not work so well.  Lastly I topped it all off with my jelly water again.

Initially when I tried this I used Essie Bouncer it's me because that was the only blue jelly I had.  I got frustrated because it was gorgeous but so dark that I googled blue jelly's and found some people saying Miss Pixie was super sheer so I literally ran out after work in a torrential downpour to Walgreens and coughed up my last cash to buy it (well and the last 3 of the Sinful Leather Luxe collection but those were only .99 each.  Miss Pixie was $5.99!!)  When I got home I redid it and it was still to dark.  My next attempt was using OPI Get Your Number textured polish as the base thinking if I had the glitter already in it maybe it would stop it from being too hard to see.  Too dark again.  Version 4 was more of the same using a solid background of the Blue Away but using Miss Pixie at full strength.  I got so defeated then re read the post from More Nail Polish and realized she said she made her jelly.  Since I don't yet have any pigments but I do have 3 extra bottles of clear Color Club top coat I never use, it dawned on me to try my first franken.  I am pretty proud of it.  I added the Atomic because I wanted a bit more "oceany" look.  I enjoyed this process despite how annoyed I got.  I really pushed myself to be creative and to not be undone by my own hands. 

Here's attempt 1.  I had stamped turtles and dolphins too but proportionately they looked stupid. 





And here's the franken jelly with it's parents.  I think I want to name it Atomic Pixie.  LOL!!





Ooops forgot the link.  Here's my inspiration http://www.morenailpolish.com/2013/05/under-sea-3d-stamping.html
That is really cool I like it!!!! I think I need to get some jelly polishes


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 5: Blue.  




Wow. That is all...just wow! I actually like yours better, BTW.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow. That is all...just wow! I actually like yours better, BTW.

Awe thank you!  That's makes all my hard work worth it.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 5, 2013)

Day 5 Blue.  It's not actually dented or flattened...it's some weird trick of the light.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 5 Blue.  It's not actually dented or flattened...it's some weird trick of the light.






OMG I love the edges.  That is fantastic.  I adore this!


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 5 Blue.  It's not actually dented or flattened...it's some weird trick of the light.




Ooh, I love the choice of blue - the whole effect is so crisp!


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 3: yellow

Bondi Brick Road and sally hanson lightening along with some gold square nail studs

(not like you can tell,its barely visible irl,but the accent is half each color vertically separated by the studs)





and yes i am aware my nail lengths keep changing( i'm wearing artificials for the challenge then i will be taking a break to let my nails recover)
Yes, I definitely can't see the difference in the two yellows, but I love the effect with the studs!


----------



## Christa W (Sep 5, 2013)

Day 6: Violet

Has it been a week almost already since this madness began?  Today has been a rough one for me physically but I knew exactly what I wanted to create.  Here is my take on the "evil" minions from Despicable Me 2.  I made the error of trying to use a dotting tool with thickened polish under my blowing AC.  Not my finest hour but I can do googly eyes like nobody else!!!  Well everyone except maybe Donna D and her infamous squid eyeballs!  Anyway, to make me feel better about showing this I included yet another cat picture.  That's 4 of my brood I have managed to sneak onto this forum in one fashion or another for anyone who is keeping track.  This is Zelda.  (yes I have cats named Link &amp; Zelda)





Actually the reason I chose this pic was because it was the only room in the house where these didn't look blue!!! 





Closer up.  So what I used was Color Club Pucci-licious from the Poptastic collection.  I love a blue toned violet but this was damn near blurple in some lighting.  I wore this shade on my fingers before I did the art for a few hours and I have to say it's amazing.  Applied like butter.  For the art I used the same black and white from Sinful Colors I have for all the art previously.  From here on out I will not make reference to it unless I use another shade for simplicity sake.  The glasses frames were China Glaze Holographic in Cosmic Dust and the pants were also from that line in Galaxy Gray.  I liked it for sure just didn't turn out as well as I would have liked.  I couldn't think of anything to do with the hair. 

I am getting slightly discouraged as day 6 approaches.  I think now that the "color" challenges are over even with the idea of one based on a color and rainbow, I think I can step up my game a little and am looking forward to the next few challenges.  I really want to think outside the box.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 6, 2013)

That's adorable!  I did a dot mani with a fan blowing on me once and it made the polish stringy but I went with it and it actually came out cute...but that was flowers, I can't imagine it working as well with eyeballs...squid or no.  lol.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 6: Violet

Has it been a week almost already since this madness began?  Today has been a rough one for me physically but I knew exactly what I wanted to create.  Here is my take on the "evil" minions from Despicable Me 2.  I made the error of trying to use a dotting tool with thickened polish under my blowing AC.  Not my finest hour but I can do googly eyes like nobody else!!!  Well everyone except maybe Donna D and her infamous squid eyeballs!  Anyway, to make me feel better about showing this I included yet another cat picture.  That's 4 of my brood I have managed to sneak onto this forum in one fashion or another for anyone who is keeping track.  This is Zelda.  (yes I have cats named Link &amp; Zelda)





Actually the reason I chose this pic was because it was the only room in the house where these didn't look blue!!! 





Closer up.  So what I used was Color Club Pucci-licious from the Poptastic collection.  I love a blue toned violet but this was damn near blurple in some lighting.  I wore this shade on my fingers before I did the art for a few hours and I have to say it's amazing.  Applied like butter.  For the art I used the same black and white from Sinful Colors I have for all the art previously.  From here on out I will not make reference to it unless I use another shade for simplicity sake.  The glasses frames were China Glaze Holographic in Cosmic Dust and the pants were also from that line in Galaxy Gray.  I liked it for sure just didn't turn out as well as I would have liked.  I couldn't think of anything to do with the hair. 

I am getting slightly discouraged as day 6 approaches.  I think now that the "color" challenges are over even with the idea of one based on a color and rainbow, I think I can step up my game a little and am looking forward to the next few challenges.  I really want to think outside the box.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 6, 2013)

Day 6- violet

This is that whole take away polish with plastic wrap thing using 3 colours.  I did tomorrow's and Sunday's tonight as well and I have no idea what will happen after that.  I've been feeling "off" for 4 days now thinking maybe allergies are killing me.  But no.  I've got a sore throat and a heavy chest now...I feel the plague coming on.  I'm pretty sure it's the bird-equine-swine flu with a touch of mad cow disease.   If I don't survive, it was nice knowing you all.  I totally do not exaggerate lol.  Hopefully I can finish out the 31 days.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 6, 2013)

Really loving everyone's nails!

I decided to join in starting today, too, so I have a lot of catching up to do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Luckily, I'm only 5 manis behind so I think I can do it in a couple of days.


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 6, 2013)

Told you i was going to "borrow" the fan brush technique,lol

here's my violet


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Wow! These violet combinations are both so beautiful. It makes me think that I maybe need more of a stash to work from!  I'll have to make use of both of these techniques in my slower-paced attempts! How did you each minimize clean-up with these?

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 6- violet

This is that whole take away polish with plastic wrap thing using 3 colours.  I did tomorrow's and Sunday's tonight as well and I have no idea what will happen after that.  I've been feeling "off" for 4 days now thinking maybe allergies are killing me.  But no.  I've got a sore throat and a heavy chest now...I feel the plague coming on.  I'm pretty sure it's the bird-equine-swine flu with a touch of mad cow disease.   If I don't survive, it was nice knowing you all.  I totally do not exaggerate lol.  Hopefully I can finish out the 31 days.






Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Told you i was going to "borrow" the fan brush technique,lol

here's my violet


----------



## Christa W (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Told you i was going to "borrow" the fan brush technique,lol

here's my violet




Very pretty.  What colors did you use?


----------



## Christa W (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 6- violet

This is that whole take away polish with plastic wrap thing using 3 colours.  I did tomorrow's and Sunday's tonight as well and I have no idea what will happen after that.  I've been feeling "off" for 4 days now thinking maybe allergies are killing me.  But no.  I've got a sore throat and a heavy chest now...I feel the plague coming on.  I'm pretty sure it's the bird-equine-swine flu with a touch of mad cow disease.   If I don't survive, it was nice knowing you all.  I totally do not exaggerate lol.  Hopefully I can finish out the 31 days.






Awe!  Hope you feel better!!!  This looks awesome.  I first used the saran wrap technique on my orange manicure and kept it in my office not the kitchen because I am definitely going to do it again.  I love the gradient feel to it too.  If someone said I could only wear one shade ever again it would be purples.  I did my first gradient ever with purple and my first dotticure with purples on gray.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 2: orange

Orange jelly sandwich (marmalade nails)

OPI fresh squeezed and spoiled shaken snow globe





I forgot to mention how awesome these are.  Perfect representation of orange.  Makes me thirsty for a glass of OJ!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 6, 2013)

Help the Nail Polish newbie:

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 6- violet

This is that whole take away polish with plastic wrap thing using 3 colours.  I did tomorrow's and Sunday's tonight as well and I have no idea what will happen after that.  I've been feeling "off" for 4 days now thinking maybe allergies are killing me.  But no.  I've got a sore throat and a heavy chest now...I feel the plague coming on.  I'm pretty sure it's the bird-equine-swine flu with a touch of mad cow disease.   If I don't survive, it was nice knowing you all.  I totally do not exaggerate lol.  Hopefully I can finish out the 31 days.




I love this! So did you use a base coat then add a color on top of that and then use the plastic wrap to pick up the top color? I really want to try this!

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Told you i was going to "borrow" the fan brush technique,lol

here's my violet




Tell me more about this fan brush! Are you dragging a new color on top? or are you dragging paint off? This looks so awesome!


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 6: Violet

Has it been a week almost already since this madness began?  Today has been a rough one for me physically but I knew exactly what I wanted to create.  Here is my take on the "evil" minions from Despicable Me 2.  I made the error of trying to use a dotting tool with thickened polish under my blowing AC.  Not my finest hour but I can do googly eyes like nobody else!!!  Well everyone except maybe Donna D and her infamous squid eyeballs!  Anyway, to make me feel better about showing this I included yet another cat picture.  That's 4 of my brood I have managed to sneak onto this forum in one fashion or another for anyone who is keeping track.  This is Zelda.  (yes I have cats named Link &amp; Zelda)





Actually the reason I chose this pic was because it was the only room in the house where these didn't look blue!!! 





Closer up.  So what I used was Color Club Pucci-licious from the Poptastic collection.  I love a blue toned violet but this was damn near blurple in some lighting.  I wore this shade on my fingers before I did the art for a few hours and I have to say it's amazing.  Applied like butter.  For the art I used the same black and white from Sinful Colors I have for all the art previously.  From here on out I will not make reference to it unless I use another shade for simplicity sake.  The glasses frames were China Glaze Holographic in Cosmic Dust and the pants were also from that line in Galaxy Gray.  I liked it for sure just didn't turn out as well as I would have liked.  I couldn't think of anything to do with the hair. 

I am getting slightly discouraged as day 6 approaches.  I think now that the "color" challenges are over even with the idea of one based on a color and rainbow, I think I can step up my game a little and am looking forward to the next few challenges.  I really want to think outside the box.

Too cute! I have not attempted nail art yet, lol. I just today used a brush for the first time to do a freehand french tip. It didn't turn out "horrible", but I still have lots of practice to do!


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love this! So did you use a base coat then add a color on top of that and then use the plastic wrap to pick up the top color? I really want to try this!

Tell me more about this fan brush! Are you dragging a new color on top? or are you dragging paint off? This looks so awesome!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Very pretty.  What colors did you use?

Oops, forgot to list my polishes....it's been a hell of a day,I only got 2 hours of sleep last night,and have the head cold from hell, and i had a massive blowout on the highway this morning..i've had blowouts before (i'm the queen of popping tires) but this was the first one where i've ever lost control of the car, luckily it was 4am and no one was beside me as it took two lanes to recover control, and i'm pretty good at regaining control...so the only damage was the wheel and my pride,just a little shaken up...and spending over an hour by myself in the dark at 4 am on the most remote,un-lit part of the highway in the middle of nowhere didn't help...needless to say i didn't make it to work, i went home and went back to bed.

anyway, i used essie play date as my base color, and used the fan brush to very lightly drag pure ice in no means no from the tip almost all the way up the nail. i used a light hand and a small fan brush ( i use art brushes not nail art brushes) and small amounts of polish so there was very little paint anywhere but the nail, a small brush in some polish remover took care of the few stray lines i had.

Thank you for the idea DonnaD and i hope you feel better soon, being sick stinks!


----------



## Christa W (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Oops, forgot to list my polishes....it's been a hell of a day,I only got 2 hours of sleep last night,and have the head cold from hell, and i had a massive blowout on the highway this morning..i've had blowouts before (i'm the queen of popping tires) but this was the first one where i've ever lost control of the car, luckily it was 4am and no one was beside me as it took two lanes to recover control, and i'm pretty good at regaining control...so the only damage was the wheel and my pride,just a little shaken up...and spending over an hour by myself in the dark at 4 am on the most remote,un-lit part of the highway in the middle of nowhere didn't help...needless to say i didn't make it to work, i went home and went back to bed.

anyway, i used essie play date as my base color, and used the fan brush to very lightly drag pure ice in no means no from the tip almost all the way up the nail. i used a light hand and a small fan brush ( i use art brushes not nail art brushes) and small amounts of polish so there was very little paint anywhere but the nail, a small brush in some polish remover took care of the few stray lines i had.

Thank you for the idea DonnaD and i hope you feel better soon, being sick stinks!

WOW!  I had my right front tire literally sheer off the bolts while I was driving and flew 60 yrds.  It was a busy road too but I was lucky and smart enough to get over and there was a small hill in front of a shopping center so nobody was near me on that side.  I am glad you are safe and thanks for listing the polishes.  I was going to ask but thought maybe you had them on a blog somewhere!


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Oops, forgot to list my polishes....it's been a hell of a day,I only got 2 hours of sleep last night,and have the head cold from hell, and i had a massive blowout on the highway this morning..i've had blowouts before (i'm the queen of popping tires) but this was the first one where i've ever lost control of the car, luckily it was 4am and no one was beside me as it took two lanes to recover control, and i'm pretty good at regaining control...so the only damage was the wheel and my pride,just a little shaken up...and spending over an hour by myself in the dark at 4 am on the most remote,un-lit part of the highway in the middle of nowhere didn't help...needless to say i didn't make it to work, i went home and went back to bed.

anyway, i used essie play date as my base color, and used the fan brush to very lightly drag pure ice in no means no from the tip almost all the way up the nail. i used a light hand and a small fan brush ( i use art brushes not nail art brushes) and small amounts of polish so there was very little paint anywhere but the nail, a small brush in some polish remover took care of the few stray lines i had.

Thank you for the idea DonnaD and i hope you feel better soon, being sick stinks!
Oh my goodness! I'm glad you're ok...I hope your head cold feels better soon. 

Thanks for the polish info!


----------



## OiiO (Sep 6, 2013)

Here are my first three entries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still need to make 3 more to catch up, but I'm working on it.

Polishes used: Zoya Chyna, Zoya Dahlia





Polishes used: Bondi Chasing The Sun, essie Bikini So Teeny, Julep Leighton, MASH nail design pen in Black





Polishes used: Color Club Mod in Manhattan, Bondi The Limelight, Lime Crime Crema de Limon, nail art gems


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are my first three entries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still need to make 3 more to catch up, but I'm working on it.

Polishes used: Zoya Chyna, Zoya Dahlia





Polishes used: Bondi Chasing The Sun, essie Bikini So Teeny, Julep Leighton, MASH nail design pen in Black





Polishes used: Color Club Mod in Manhattan, Bondi The Limelight, Lime Crime Crema de Limon, nail art gems




These are so pretty!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are my first three entries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still need to make 3 more to catch up, but I'm working on it.

Polishes used: Zoya Chyna, Zoya Dahlia





Polishes used: Bondi Chasing The Sun, essie Bikini So Teeny, Julep Leighton, MASH nail design pen in Black





Polishes used: Color Club Mod in Manhattan, Bondi The Limelight, Lime Crime Crema de Limon, nail art gems





So very jealous of your creativity and nail art skills!


----------



## OiiO (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  These are so pretty!!!


Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So very jealous of your creativity and nail art skills!

Thank you ladies, you are too sweet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 6, 2013)

I used Lakur in Purple Reign then seche vite on top to get it to dry fast.  Then I painted one coat of Lush Lilac from Madison Street.  I immediately painted one coat of Monarch Purple (also by Madison Street) and then immediately dabbed small pieces of plastic wrap to lift off some of the top two coats.  I used a very light hand.

For the fan brush, I paint a few colours onto some foil as you would on a sponge if you were sponging.  One stripe above the next.  Then I swipe the fan brush through all 3 (4, 5...however many polishes) colours at once then sweep it over the base coat.  I'm pretty heavy-handed about it.  I like a lot  of colour to show up on the nail.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love this! So did you use a base coat then add a color on top of that and then use the plastic wrap to pick up the top color? I really want to try this!

Tell me more about this fan brush! Are you dragging a new color on top? or are you dragging paint off? This looks so awesome!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 6, 2013)

OMG!  These are so so freaking cute!  Great job!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are my first three entries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still need to make 3 more to catch up, but I'm working on it.

Polishes used: Zoya Chyna, Zoya Dahlia





Polishes used: Bondi Chasing The Sun, essie Bikini So Teeny, Julep Leighton, MASH nail design pen in Black





Polishes used: Color Club Mod in Manhattan, Bondi The Limelight, Lime Crime Crema de Limon, nail art gems


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 6, 2013)

I clean up with a brush.  I have a lamp with a magnifying glass in it which makes it really easy to not get polish on your cuticles in the first place and easier to clean off what does.  If I did not have that magnifying glass, I shudder to think how horrible my cuticles would look.  I'm old now...for real, sigh...and I have bifocals but they do not cut it for up close work.  The lit up magnifier makes all the difference in the world.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## OiiO (Sep 6, 2013)

Two manis to go! Just made this one for the Green day.

Polishes used: Sally Hansen Jaded, Nailtini Mai Tai and  Zoya Ziv


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

thats a great idea, even for the younger ones...i don't have the greatest vision myself, near sighted, but my glasses make it hard to see up close so i have to take them off anyway..a lighted magnifier would help alot...i have a birthday in november i think i know what to tell hubby now,lol


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 6, 2013)

I have two.  A lamp that attaches to the edge of my desk if I'm doing my nails at the desk and a floor lamp by my chair in the living room in case I'm too lazy to get up.

The desk lamp:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0029ZBKX0/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1 (wait for it to go on sale.  I got mine for $15)

The floor lamp...I got mine years and years ago but they still sell it.  http://www.marymaxim.com/easyflex-natural-spectrum-floor-lamp-1.html


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have two.  A lamp that attaches to the edge of my desk if I'm doing my nails at the desk and a floor lamp by my chair in the living room in case I'm too lazy to get up.

The desk lamp:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0029ZBKX0/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1 (wait for it to go on sale.  I got mine for $15)

The floor lamp...I got mine years and years ago but they still sell it.  http://www.marymaxim.com/easyflex-natural-spectrum-floor-lamp-1.html

Thanks!! i'm showing these to hubby when he gets home and telling him "birthday"


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 6, 2013)

oh i got a head start on tomorrow's black and white mani...lol...

i smeared the dots with the topcoat so i might need to redo them, buuuut probably not cause its only going to be on a day and they aren't noticeable irl..not to mention tomorrow is my son's bday so i'll be busy and not giving a hoot about my nails.

all done in sally hanson xtreme wear in black out, and salon perfect in sugar cube, plus a few silver nail studs randomly added to the dots cause it just needed a little something more..


----------



## Christa W (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have two.  A lamp that attaches to the edge of my desk if I'm doing my nails at the desk and a floor lamp by my chair in the living room in case I'm too lazy to get up.

The desk lamp:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0029ZBKX0/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1 (wait for it to go on sale.  I got mine for $15)

The floor lamp...I got mine years and years ago but they still sell it.  http://www.marymaxim.com/easyflex-natural-spectrum-floor-lamp-1.html

That floor lamp is awesome.  I need something like this to start painting my Warhammer 40k miniatures too!!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 7, 2013)

Day 7 black





This is OPI Black Spotted which apparently a major witch to get but I got it when Zulily had it's last OPI sale.  I feel like it's kind of cheating since it's not technically nail art but OMG this stuff is gorgeous!  It's not like those horrid crackle polishes everyone hates.  After I did this, I was searching for info on it and came across a site that explains how you can get various effects out of it.  My base coat wasn't completely dry which is why I have the thin lines.  You can see her excellent swatches and explanation here: http://www.nailderella.com/2012/06/opi-black-spotted.html

I just thought it looks seriously cool.  You can get Black Spotted on Amazon for some ridiculous price...20+ dollars.  I got it with another OPI both together for $7.  If you want it, keep an eye on Zulily.  Maybe they'll put it on sale again.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 7, 2013)

This is adorable!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh i got a head start on tomorrow's black and white mani...lol...

i smeared the dots with the topcoat so i might need to redo them, buuuut probably not cause its only going to be on a day and they aren't noticeable irl..not to mention tomorrow is my son's bday so i'll be busy and not giving a hoot about my nails.

all done in sally hanson xtreme wear in black out, and salon perfect in sugar cube, plus a few silver nail studs randomly added to the dots cause it just needed a little something more..


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 7 black





This is OPI Black Spotted which apparently a major witch to get but I got it when Zulily had it's last OPI sale.  I feel like it's kind of cheating since it's not technically nail art but OMG this stuff is gorgeous!  It's not like those horrid crackle polishes everyone hates.  After I did this, I was searching for info on it and came across a site that explains how you can get various effects out of it.  My base coat wasn't completely dry which is why I have the thin lines.  You can see her excellent swatches and explanation here: http://www.nailderella.com/2012/06/opi-black-spotted.html

I just thought it looks seriously cool.  You can get Black Spotted on Amazon for some ridiculous price...20+ dollars.  I got it with another OPI both together for $7.  If you want it, keep an eye on Zulily.  Maybe they'll put it on sale again.
Wow! That is really impressive. Cool effect!


----------



## Christa W (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 7 black





This is OPI Black Spotted which apparently a major witch to get but I got it when Zulily had it's last OPI sale.  I feel like it's kind of cheating since it's not technically nail art but OMG this stuff is gorgeous!  It's not like those horrid crackle polishes everyone hates.  After I did this, I was searching for info on it and came across a site that explains how you can get various effects out of it.  My base coat wasn't completely dry which is why I have the thin lines.  You can see her excellent swatches and explanation here: http://www.nailderella.com/2012/06/opi-black-spotted.html

I just thought it looks seriously cool.  You can get Black Spotted on Amazon for some ridiculous price...20+ dollars.  I got it with another OPI both together for $7.  If you want it, keep an eye on Zulily.  Maybe they'll put it on sale again.


Awesome!  I almost bought the Fing'rs version at Walmart that came out in June but the reviews were mixed so I am holding out for the real Spotted.   I have never seen it with white usually neons or bright colors.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 7 black





This is OPI Black Spotted which apparently a major witch to get but I got it when Zulily had it's last OPI sale.  I feel like it's kind of cheating since it's not technically nail art but OMG this stuff is gorgeous!  It's not like those horrid crackle polishes everyone hates.  After I did this, I was searching for info on it and came across a site that explains how you can get various effects out of it.  My base coat wasn't completely dry which is why I have the thin lines.  You can see her excellent swatches and explanation here: http://www.nailderella.com/2012/06/opi-black-spotted.html

I just thought it looks seriously cool.  You can get Black Spotted on Amazon for some ridiculous price...20+ dollars.  I got it with another OPI both together for $7.  If you want it, keep an eye on Zulily.  Maybe they'll put it on sale again.

Whoa, I love this one! It looks really cool, and makes me think of intergalactic zombies.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 7 black





This is OPI Black Spotted which apparently a major witch to get but I got it when Zulily had it's last OPI sale.  I feel like it's kind of cheating since it's not technically nail art but OMG this stuff is gorgeous!  It's not like those horrid crackle polishes everyone hates.  After I did this, I was searching for info on it and came across a site that explains how you can get various effects out of it.  My base coat wasn't completely dry which is why I have the thin lines.  You can see her excellent swatches and explanation here: http://www.nailderella.com/2012/06/opi-black-spotted.html

I just thought it looks seriously cool.  You can get Black Spotted on Amazon for some ridiculous price...20+ dollars.  I got it with another OPI both together for $7.  If you want it, keep an eye on Zulily.  Maybe they'll put it on sale again.


Awesome!  I almost bought the Fing'rs version at Walmart that came out in June but the reviews were mixed so I am holding out for the real Spotted.   I have never seen it with white usually neons or bright colors. 


That's crazy cool! 

FYI...I did see some on ebay for $8.99 w/free shipping.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
A magnifying glass with lamp is such a great idea! So, often, I clean up, take a photo, and see all the mess that I missed...


----------



## Christa W (Sep 7, 2013)

Day 7: Black &amp; White nails.  I think I am going to need that magnifying glass!  Here is my take on black and white nails.  It's incredibly sloppy and I am a bit embarrassed but I don't have time to do it again because I am working on tomorrow's challenge and I will be away from home all day watching football with friends and plan on doing some Green Bay nails so I have tonight to finish my metallic.  With that being said, I do think failures teach us things too and let this one be a lesson to me.  My lesson is I hate nail art brushes/stripers that you buy.  Most of this was done using Milani nail art precision brush in Black Sketch over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls.  The Stormtrooper is Sinful Colors Black on Black drawn with a toothpick.  I tried to make him on my ring finger first but failed so badly I removed the polish entirely and opted for this all black "accent".  I much prefer a fine paint brush and using polish in a tray or on foil.  I wanted to give myself an opportunity to try different methods.  This one didn't really work so well.  Oh well.  No use fretting over it.  I thought it was fun to do anyway. 





I didn't bother with a topcoat and I know Jack Skellington is a bit wet in the picture.  Maybe a good coat of Seche would have evened out the Stormtrooper.  I would have liked smaller dots on Jason's mask and I should have added blood.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 7, 2013)

Day 8: Metallic Nails.  I am posting a bit early because I am not sure how much time I will get at my actual PC tomorrow.  This is my spin on metallic nails.  The "metallic" part is Orly Dazzle which I have had forever, it was one of my first Sally Beauty purchases back in 2008.  I had never seen a foil or a color this shiny before.  For my other nails I used China Glaze Pelican Gray and using a Sharpie pen wrote the periodic table details for 3 metallic elements.  Starting from pointer is Ba for beryllium, Au for gold and Ti for titanium.  Together they spell "Beauti" my spin on the word beauty.  I have seen this done with just plain elements spelling out the word "polish" but these of course are actual metals.  I thought this was a fun way to look at the challenge.  I can't wait to see what you guys came up with.





This is also the first picture using my Sony DSC-W220 camera for posts.  It's not a fancy camera it's just a point and shoot but I found my card reader and hopefully my pics will look less blurry from here on out.


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 8: Metallic Nails.  I am posting a bit early because I am not sure how much time I will get at my actual PC tomorrow.  This is my spin on metallic nails.  The "metallic" part is Orly Dazzle which I have had forever, it was one of my first Sally Beauty purchases back in 2008.  I had never seen a foil or a color this shiny before.  For my other nails I used China Glaze Pelican Gray and using a Sharpie pen wrote the periodic table details for 3 metallic elements.  Starting from pointer is Ba for beryllium, Au for gold and Ti for titanium.  Together they spell "Beauti" my spin on the word beauty.  I have seen this done with just plain elements spelling out the word "polish" but these of course are actual metals.  I thought this was a fun way to look at the challenge.  I can't wait to see what you guys came up with.





This is also the first picture using my Sony DSC-W220 camera for posts.  It's not a fancy camera it's just a point and shoot but I found my card reader and hopefully my pics will look less blurry from here on out.
that is super cute and super clever! I think it is BeAuTi FULL!


----------



## OiiO (Sep 7, 2013)

Yey I'm only two days behind now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's my very simple Day 5 entry.

Polishes used: Bondi NY Midnight Mystery and Color Club Insta-this


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 8, 2013)

I am in love with this!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yey I'm only two days behind now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's my very simple Day 5 entry.

Polishes used: Bondi NY Midnight Mystery and Color Club Insta-this


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 8, 2013)

Day 8 metallic

I really dislike this...oh so very much.  I'm not a big fan of metallics to begin with, I'm totally not a fan of half moon manis and well, I just hate everything about it.  This is Orly Dazzle and Luxe.   Maybe if I outlined the moon or dotted or whatever.  I should have just erased it and done something different but I seriously could not think of a single thing to do.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 8, 2013)

You are being crazy creative up in here!  Love it!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 7: Black &amp; White nails.  I think I am going to need that magnifying glass!  Here is my take on black and white nails.  It's incredibly sloppy and I am a bit embarrassed but I don't have time to do it again because I am working on tomorrow's challenge and I will be away from home all day watching football with friends and plan on doing some Green Bay nails so I have tonight to finish my metallic.  With that being said, I do think failures teach us things too and let this one be a lesson to me.  My lesson is I hate nail art brushes/stripers that you buy.  Most of this was done using Milani nail art precision brush in Black Sketch over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls.  The Stormtrooper is Sinful Colors Black on Black drawn with a toothpick.  I tried to make him on my ring finger first but failed so badly I removed the polish entirely and opted for this all black "accent".  I much prefer a fine paint brush and using polish in a tray or on foil.  I wanted to give myself an opportunity to try different methods.  This one didn't really work so well.  Oh well.  No use fretting over it.  I thought it was fun to do anyway. 





I didn't bother with a topcoat and I know Jack Skellington is a bit wet in the picture.  Maybe a good coat of Seche would have evened out the Stormtrooper.  I would have liked smaller dots on Jason's mask and I should have added blood. 

   
Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 8: Metallic Nails.  I am posting a bit early because I am not sure how much time I will get at my actual PC tomorrow.  This is my spin on metallic nails.  The "metallic" part is Orly Dazzle which I have had forever, it was one of my first Sally Beauty purchases back in 2008.  I had never seen a foil or a color this shiny before.  For my other nails I used China Glaze Pelican Gray and using a Sharpie pen wrote the periodic table details for 3 metallic elements.  Starting from pointer is Ba for beryllium, Au for gold and Ti for titanium.  Together they spell "Beauti" my spin on the word beauty.  I have seen this done with just plain elements spelling out the word "polish" but these of course are actual metals.  I thought this was a fun way to look at the challenge.  I can't wait to see what you guys came up with.





This is also the first picture using my Sony DSC-W220 camera for posts.  It's not a fancy camera it's just a point and shoot but I found my card reader and hopefully my pics will look less blurry from here on out.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yey I'm only two days behind now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's my very simple Day 5 entry.

Polishes used: Bondi NY Midnight Mystery and Color Club Insta-this






Just like Donna, I'm in love with this! You may feel it's simple, but it looks absolutely fantastic; and I think it's a really wearable design, and it makes _darker_ blues really accessible. Insta-this just glows here with the navy.

Edit: And now I really really want Midnight Mystery, but it's too late to get it for a good deal.. I think.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
I am in love with this!

Aw thank you Donna!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Just like Donna, I'm in love with this! You may feel it's simple, but it looks absolutely fantastic; and I think it's a really wearable design, and it makes _darker_ blues really accessible. Insta-this just glows here with the navy.
Thank you Monika! I agree, it's very wearable and actually simple enough even for a beginner to recreate, but I really feel like I cheated here, because this is supposed to be a "challenge" and I really didn't challenge myself on this one. I still can't forget your yellow nails, they're just beyond gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 8, 2013)

Day 8 metallic nails:

used Opi still into pink( nice matte pink) as the base color, sally hanson xtreme wear black out to outline, and sally hanson insta dri in silver sweep and bondi in fool's as my metallics.

this one proved a little time consuming as i hand drew everything, fools took 3 coats to be visible over the pink, outlined it all, used a fan brush and the black to give the sheet metal and gears parts a rough look, and added silver studs as rivets...but i love it so its worth it,lol


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 8, 2013)

Dispite my general dislike for metallics,  this is a metallic mani I can get behind.  It's gorgeous, creative and clever.  Unlike mine...which seriously just sucks.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 8 metallic nails:

used Opi still into pink( nice matte pink) as the base color, sally hanson xtreme wear black out to outline, and sally hanson insta dri in silver sweep and bondi in fool's as my metallics.

this one proved a little time consuming as i hand drew everything, fools took 3 coats to be visible over the pink, outlined it all, used a fan brush and the black to give the sheet metal and gears parts a rough look, and added silver studs as rivets...but i love it so its worth it,lol


----------



## Christa W (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 8 metallic nails:

used Opi still into pink( nice matte pink) as the base color, sally hanson xtreme wear black out to outline, and sally hanson insta dri in silver sweep and bondi in fool's as my metallics.

this one proved a little time consuming as i hand drew everything, fools took 3 coats to be visible over the pink, outlined it all, used a fan brush and the black to give the sheet metal and gears parts a rough look, and added silver studs as rivets...but i love it so its worth it,lol




Those rivets are awesome!  Amazing job.  I absolutely love this to pieces.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 8, 2013)

Day 9: Rainbow nails.  I am my own worst enemy.  I have these grand ideas in almost everything I do but I always fall short on the execution.  It's a personal flaw I am aware of but am trying incredibly hard to overcome.  Today was not one of those days. 

I decided to do a rainbow skittle of Care Bear tummy's. 









I started out with a base of Milani White on the Spot for a stark white.  I then used little stickers that were for putting price tags on garage sales items and cut them in half so I could make the french manicures.  I then used China Glaze textured polishes  (Unrefined, Toe-tally Textured, In the Rough and Of Course) for the fur except for the yellow which is Sally Hansen Sugar Fix with L'Oreal Tweet Me sponged on top.  After that I used Kiss nail art paint in Red, Yellow and Blue along with Sinful Colors nail art in Orange Alert and LA Colors Art Deco in Bight Green to hand draw the rainbow on Cheer Bear.  For Tenderheart Bear I used stamped Bundle Monster plate BM-H18 using one of the hearts on a larger design in Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Rapid Red.  For Funshine Bear I used Mash plate 31 in Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Lightening and then drew the sun rays free hand with the yellow Kiss art brush.  For Good Luck Bear I used Mash plate 30 and Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in In Record Lime.  Lastly for Grumpy Bear I used Mash plate 37 and Sinful Colors in Rain Storm for his cloud and hand dotted in the rain drops using the Kiss nail art brush in blue. 

I wish I hadn't made the fur french tips and made it on the base of my nail instead so when I faced them out you would see the designs instead of the way I did it.  Also I ran out of room for the actual tummy designs so they are super sloppy.  If I had done them first and then added the texture I think it would have looked better.  It's not the worst thing I have ever done.  I forgot I had the Kiss brushes in my stash and will be keeping them handy for the future.  I have had them for years and they work better than any other brands and I was happy to have found them.  Well most of them, my green is MIA.  My thumb is my favorite. 

Here is all the polishes I used.


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 8, 2013)

its so cute, i love care bears!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 9: Rainbow nails.  I am my own worst enemy.  I have these grand ideas in almost everything I do but I always fall short on the execution.  It's a personal flaw I am aware of but am trying incredibly hard to overcome.  Today was not one of those days. 

I decided to do a rainbow skittle of Care Bear tummy's. 









I started out with a base of Milani White on the Spot for a stark white.  I then used little stickers that were for putting price tags on garage sales items and cut them in half so I could make the french manicures.  I then used China Glaze textured polishes  (Unrefined, Toe-tally Textured, In the Rough and Of Course) for the fur except for the yellow which is Sally Hansen Sugar Fix with L'Oreal Tweet Me sponged on top.  After that I used Kiss nail art paint in Red, Yellow and Blue along with Sinful Colors nail art in Orange Alert and LA Colors Art Deco in Bight Green to hand draw the rainbow on Cheer Bear.  For Tenderheart Bear I used stamped Bundle Monster plate BM-H18 using one of the hearts on a larger design in Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Rapid Red.  For Funshine Bear I used Mash plate 31 in Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Lightening and then drew the sun rays free hand with the yellow Kiss art brush.  For Good Luck Bear I used Mash plate 30 and Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in In Record Lime.  Lastly for Grumpy Bear I used Mash plate 37 and Sinful Colors in Rain Storm for his cloud and hand dotted in the rain drops using the Kiss nail art brush in blue. 

I wish I hadn't made the fur french tips and made it on the base of my nail instead so when I faced them out you would see the designs instead of the way I did it.  Also I ran out of room for the actual tummy designs so they are super sloppy.  If I had done them first and then added the texture I think it would have looked better.  It's not the worst thing I have ever done.  I forgot I had the Kiss brushes in my stash and will be keeping them handy for the future.  I have had them for years and they work better than any other brands and I was happy to have found them.  Well most of them, my green is MIA.  My thumb is my favorite. 

Here is all the polishes I used.


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 8, 2013)

here's my rainbow nails:





i got a little lazy with designing what to do today....so its a literal take on rainbow

i used bondi blue skies, sponged on salon perfect sugar cube for the clouds

rainbow colors are:

nailtini bloody mary

opi frech squeezed

bondi brick road

bondi the limelight

pure ice french kiss

bondi botanical beauty

added a little craft glitter to the cloud under the rainbow.

simple and to the point,lol


----------



## Christa W (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  here's my rainbow nails:





i got a little lazy with designing what to do today....so its a literal take on rainbow

i used bondi blue skies, sponged on salon perfect sugar cube for the clouds

rainbow colors are:

nailtini bloody mary

opi frech squeezed

bondi brick road

bondi the limelight

pure ice french kiss

bondi botanical beauty

added a little craft glitter to the cloud under the rainbow.

simple and to the point,lol

As always, I love it.  Your clouds are too cute!


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 8 metallic

I really dislike this...oh so very much.  I'm not a big fan of metallics to begin with, I'm totally not a fan of half moon manis and well, I just hate everything about it.  This is Orly Dazzle and Luxe.   Maybe if I outlined the moon or dotted or whatever.  I should have just erased it and done something different but I seriously could not think of a single thing to do.




Donna, please don't beat yourself up about this. I actually like it. Both these polishes are also looking so smooth, that is impressive for a metallic. My feedback would be that the differential between the distances from each nailbed for the depth of the moons is not sufficiently dramatic or even to create intense visual interest, so if you changed that, I think you might like it more. Not all of our little experiments are going to be our favourites, but by doing them, and seeing those of others, I've learned so much!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 9, 2013)

Yep.  I think the "moons" need to be smaller and outlined in some way.  My sister said she liked it so maybe it's not completely horrible.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Donna, please don't beat yourself up about this. I actually like it. Both these polishes are also looking so smooth, that is impressive for a metallic. My feedback would be that the differential between the distances from each nailbed for the depth of the moons is not sufficiently dramatic or even to create intense visual interest, so if you changed that, I think you might like it more. Not all of our little experiments are going to be our favourites, but by doing them, and seeing those of others, I've learned so much!


----------



## Christa W (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Yep.  I think the "moons" need to be smaller and outlined in some way.  My sister said she liked it so maybe it's not completely horrible

No horrible at all!  It's simple and flawless as always.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 9, 2013)

Day 9 Rainbow

I'm freakin' sick, y'all, so my creativity, which sucks at the best of times, is in the toilet.  I did this 3 times and finally settled on the last one even though I still wasn't happy with it.  My first try was overly ambitious and I'm way better at "painting" on other people than I am on myself.  Which is a  good thing for nail tech school but not so good for my own nails.  I can't paint a straight line to save my soul. 

I'm gonna post all of my tries even though it's pretty embarrassing.  I put the white one on my blog because...damn.

This one had so much potential.  Unfortunately, I just couldn't pull it off.





Blue base was totally not the way to go.  I opted to go ass backwards on both of my waterfall tries.





Not bad but not exactly rainbow-y in my opinion.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 9 Rainbow

I'm freakin' sick, y'all, so my creativity, which sucks at the best of times, is in the toilet.  I did this 3 times and finally settled on the last one even though I still wasn't happy with it.  My first try was overly ambitious and I'm way better at "painting" on other people than I am on myself.  Which is a  good thing for nail tech school but not so good for my own nails.  I can't paint a straight line to save my soul. 

I'm gonna post all of my tries even though it's pretty embarrassing.  I put the white one on my blog because...damn.

This one had so much potential.  Unfortunately, I just couldn't pull it off.





Blue base was totally not the way to go.  I opted to go ass backwards on both of my waterfall tries.





Not bad but not exactly rainbow-y in my opinion.






For the first one, I love your pointer finger where the stripes are straight down.  Even though it's not perfect it's awesome.  I love, love, love the white one.  And I can appreciate the failures and you sharing them with us.  I am glad I am not the only one who is doing multiple manicures and tearing my hair out.  Sorry to hear  you aren't feeling any better.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 9, 2013)

Day 10: Gradient nails. I love gradient nails.  I do them frequently.  My "challenge" for this day was to come up with a gradient that would go well with the polish that I was expecting in the mail which was Hit Polish Jack Loves Sally, a Nightmare Before Christmas themed glitter.  What I came up with was a gradient using OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls, China Glaze Pelican Gray and Pure Ice Kiss Me Here.  I started with a base of MBSW and then sponged all 3 colors on.  I made the mistake of using Seche to dry the MBSW polish because I was working and I did them on break so I needed them dry quickly.  When I sponge over Seche, I always end up with a weird line where the sponging doesn't take to the base layer that doesn't have Seche on it.  It's weird.  So that was my only issue.  I used a coat of Color Club clear over the gradient to help smooth it out.  Once that was dry I waited quite awhile impatiently for my mail woman to drop off my nail mail.  When I added the Jack Loves Sally I tried to do a reverse glitter gradient but the pieces are not uniform so it didn't turn out quite like I had hope but it I still love this polish to pieces.  I said in the Indie thread it was my favorite glitter in the history of ever. 





Here is before the glitter came.









I am in love with this look!  Thank God too because I was starting to get a bit unnerved by this whole challenge and my inspiration was waning.  I am enjoying seeing how nicely my nails are growing in a short period of time although my middle and thumb don't want to join the rest of them!  Now if I could get around to updating my blog I would have a successful day.


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 9, 2013)

ok, im working on tomorrow's gradient nails...usually not an issue, ive done gradient nails many times with great results...not today apparently. i'm having major sponge malfunction. my first mani was fine until i went to topcoat,then my colors bled,next two attempts look gritty and  funky. i'm keeping the last one though, maybe some top coat will help it, but for now i give up.lol.

so here's the attempts:













 the top one is Opi still into pink, essie play date, and pure ice french kiss

the middle is pure ice french kiss, bondi blue skies, over bondi top of the rock

the bottom one is sally hanson insta dri lightening, and orly beach cruiser

maybe i'll try again after work...maybe not.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ok, im working on tomorrow's gradient nails...usually not an issue, ive done gradient nails many times with great results...not today apparently. i'm having major sponge malfunction. my first mani was fine until i went to topcoat,then my colors bled,next two attempts look gritty and  funky. i'm keeping the last one though, maybe some top coat will help it, but for now i give up.lol.

so here's the attempts:













 the top one is Opi still into pink, essie play date, and pure ice french kiss

the middle is pure ice french kiss, bondi blue skies, over bondi top of the rock

the bottom one is sally hanson insta dri lightening, and orly beach cruiser

maybe i'll try again after work...maybe not.
I really like the third mani, it reminds me of a beautiful tropical sunset. Well done!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 10: Gradient nails. I love gradient nails.  I do them frequently.  My "challenge" for this day was to come up with a gradient that would go well with the polish that I was expecting in the mail which was Hit Polish Jack Loves Sally, a Nightmare Before Christmas themed glitter.  What I came up with was a gradient using OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls, China Glaze Pelican Gray and Pure Ice Kiss Me Here.  I started with a base of MBSW and then sponged all 3 colors on.  I made the mistake of using Seche to dry the MBSW polish because I was working and I did them on break so I needed them dry quickly.  When I sponge over Seche, I always end up with a weird line where the sponging doesn't take to the base layer that doesn't have Seche on it.  It's weird.  So that was my only issue.  I used a coat of Color Club clear over the gradient to help smooth it out.  Once that was dry I waited quite awhile impatiently for my mail woman to drop off my nail mail.  When I added the Jack Loves Sally I tried to do a reverse glitter gradient but the pieces are not uniform so it didn't turn out quite like I had hope but it I still love this polish to pieces.  I said in the Indie thread it was my favorite glitter in the history of ever. 





Here is before the glitter came.









I am in love with this look!  Thank God too because I was starting to get a bit unnerved by this whole challenge and my inspiration was waning.  I am enjoying seeing how nicely my nails are growing in a short period of time although my middle and thumb don't want to join the rest of them!  Now if I could get around to updating my blog I would have a successful day.
Both before and after pictures are beautiful! You could wear Look 1 one day and then put on the glitter for an entirely new and fresh manicure!

And late as I am, I finally caught up on all manicures up to the gradient, which I'm going to do tomorrow. And yes, I did all four of these today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





And before you say anything, here's my inspiration for these metallic nails - a slice of pallasite meteorite, and meteorites are pretty much metal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









My B&amp;W manicure is a complete failure as you can see. I was very rushed, and in my mind it was supposed to look different. Instead it ended up looking like a child drew it with a sharpie. I will definitely redo this challenge at a later date.


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ok, im working on tomorrow's gradient nails...usually not an issue, ive done gradient nails many times with great results...not today apparently. i'm having major sponge malfunction. my first mani was fine until i went to topcoat,then my colors bled,next two attempts look gritty and  funky. i'm keeping the last one though, maybe some top coat will help it, but for now i give up.lol.

so here's the attempts:













 the top one is Opi still into pink, essie play date, and pure ice french kiss

the middle is pure ice french kiss, bondi blue skies, over bondi top of the rock

the bottom one is sally hanson insta dri lightening, and orly beach cruiser

maybe i'll try again after work...maybe not.
I really like the third mani, it reminds me of a beautiful tropical sunset. Well done!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 10: Gradient nails. I love gradient nails.  I do them frequently.  My "challenge" for this day was to come up with a gradient that would go well with the polish that I was expecting in the mail which was Hit Polish Jack Loves Sally, a Nightmare Before Christmas themed glitter.  What I came up with was a gradient using OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls, China Glaze Pelican Gray and Pure Ice Kiss Me Here.  I started with a base of MBSW and then sponged all 3 colors on.  I made the mistake of using Seche to dry the MBSW polish because I was working and I did them on break so I needed them dry quickly.  When I sponge over Seche, I always end up with a weird line where the sponging doesn't take to the base layer that doesn't have Seche on it.  It's weird.  So that was my only issue.  I used a coat of Color Club clear over the gradient to help smooth it out.  Once that was dry I waited quite awhile impatiently for my mail woman to drop off my nail mail.  When I added the Jack Loves Sally I tried to do a reverse glitter gradient but the pieces are not uniform so it didn't turn out quite like I had hope but it I still love this polish to pieces.  I said in the Indie thread it was my favorite glitter in the history of ever.





Here is before the glitter came.









I am in love with this look!  Thank God too because I was starting to get a bit unnerved by this whole challenge and my inspiration was waning.  I am enjoying seeing how nicely my nails are growing in a short period of time although my middle and thumb don't want to join the rest of them!  Now if I could get around to updating my blog I would have a successful day.
Both before and after pictures are beautiful! You could wear Look 1 one day and then put on the glitter for an entirely new and fresh manicure!

And late as I am, I finally caught up on all manicures up to the gradient, which I'm going to do tomorrow. And yes, I did all four of these today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





And before you say anything, here's my inspiration for these metallic nails - a slice of pallasite meteorite, and meteorites are pretty much metal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









My B&amp;W manicure is a complete failure as you can see. I was very rushed, and in my mind it was supposed to look different. Instead it ended up looking like a child drew it with a sharpie. I will definitely redo this challenge at a later date.









I love your rainbow mani!!  it is so sad that you did them all in one day they are all too pretty to take off so quickly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love your rainbow mani!!  it is so sad that you did them all in one day they are all too pretty to take off so quickly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Thank you, Nikki, you're too kind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My consolation is that this is going to serve as practice for future manicures, and I plan to recreate my favorites again so I can wear them for more than a few hours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 10, 2013)

Day 10 Gradient

I decided to do a reciprocal gradient and I'm glad I did.  It looks nice especially after my epic rainbows fail from hell.  These are all Essies Bond With Whomever, Status Symbol and Big Spender.


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 10 Gradient

I decided to do a reciprocal gradient and I'm glad I did.  It looks nice especially after my epic rainbows fail from hell.  These are all Essies Bond With Whomever, Status Symbol and Big Spender.





that is a really cool effect! I love the way this looks.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm not going to do all the quoting but Lissa, I love the orangish mani.  It really does look like a sunset!

Christa, your grey is gorgeous!!

OiiO, every single one of those are just to die for.  You did an amazing job!  I especially like the metallic and rainbows!  Rainbows done right!  And I love the black and white one.  I see absolutely nothing wrong with it.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 10, 2013)

It really is.  It almost makes you dizzy when you look at it in person.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
that is a really cool effect! I love the way this looks.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OiiO, every single one of those are just to die for.  You did an amazing job!  I especially like the metallic and rainbows!  Rainbows done right!  And I love the black and white one.  I see absolutely nothing wrong with it.
Thank you, Donna! I guess I am my own worst judge, because I'm looking at that mani and thinking how sloppy it is.

I guess I rate my manicures based on whether I would be a satisfied customer or not if I had it done like that at a salon. I would certainly ask for my money back if a nail tech did this to me, but that's just my personal opinion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 10 Gradient

I decided to do a reciprocal gradient and I'm glad I did.  It looks nice especially after my epic rainbows fail from hell.  These are all Essies Bond With Whomever, Status Symbol and Big Spender.





Come to Florida and do this to my nails!  It's stunning!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 10 Gradient

I decided to do a reciprocal gradient and I'm glad I did.  It looks nice especially after my epic rainbows fail from hell.  These are all Essies Bond With Whomever, Status Symbol and Big Spender.





Donna...this is Spectacular! I have so many of your manis that I want to copy. I really love this!


----------



## OiiO (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 10 Gradient

I decided to do a reciprocal gradient and I'm glad I did.  It looks nice especially after my epic rainbows fail from hell.  These are all Essies Bond With Whomever, Status Symbol and Big Spender.





Love this mani, it's so beautiful! I decided to do my gradient in pink too after seeing your picture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 10, 2013)

It's really easy to do.  I saw it on a youtube video.  You do an ombre, add the stripping tape and do the same ombre only in reverse order.  I thought it was a cool concept and I like how it turned out.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 10, 2013)

My pink gradient nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Big thanks to DonnaD for making the color palette choice easier.

Also I had to file my nails into an oval shape because after cleaning today they started peeling really bad on the sides.


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My pink gradient nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Big thanks to DonnaD for making the color palette choice easier.

Also I had to file my nails into an oval shape because after cleaning today they started peeling really bad on the sides.








So pretty, I just love a good pink!


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 10, 2013)

my favorite color! so of course i love this, not to mention its like 1000000000x better than all my pathetic attempts,lol

Quote:

Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My pink gradient nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Big thanks to DonnaD for making the color palette choice easier.

Also I had to file my nails into an oval shape because after cleaning today they started peeling really bad on the sides.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 10, 2013)

I love that colour combo!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My pink gradient nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Big thanks to DonnaD for making the color palette choice easier.

Also I had to file my nails into an oval shape because after cleaning today they started peeling really bad on the sides.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So pretty, I just love a good pink! 
Thank you, ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And for some reason lately when I quote someone all I get is empty space  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W (Sep 10, 2013)

Day 11: Polka dot nails.  I am so excited about tomorrow's challenge of polka dots and what I did, I couldn't wait to post it. 





Candy nails are awesome!!!  So what I did is painted the nails Sinful Colors Snow Me White.  I went to the Dollar Tree and bought 2 packages of LA Colors nail art "flower" kit.  I then took all the pearl ones out and divided them up.  I put three Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightening, Brisk Blue and Fuchsia Flare in a art wheel and added a tiny bit of nail polish thinner and dumped the pearls in the paint.  I fished them out using a tweezers onto a piece of waxed paper.  It reminded me of how I cover chocolate for my homemade candies.  After that had dried I applied a coat of Seche and placed them in the still tacky polish.  This wasn't incredibly practical especially since I have to do dishes tonight so I pulled them off and kept them and some of the white polish came off too making them look EXACTLY like the buttons do sometimes.  This is so much fun.  I love, love, love it.  I need more than 2 packages of the pearls if I want to do both hands but I will be keeping them to do an accent grouping or a mani using them as soon as this challenge is over.  Here are some other shots of the process.


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 10, 2013)

OMG!! I LOVE this!!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 11: Polka dot nails.  I am so excited about tomorrow's challenge of polka dots and what I did, I couldn't wait to post it. 





Candy nails are awesome!!!  So what I did is painted the nails Sinful Colors Snow Me White.  I went to the Dollar Tree and bought 2 packages of LA Colors nail art "flower" kit.  I then took all the pearl ones out and divided them up.  I put three Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightening, Brisk Blue and Fuchsia Flare in a art wheel and added a tiny bit of nail polish thinner and dumped the pearls in the paint.  I fished them out using a tweezers onto a piece of waxed paper.  It reminded me of how I cover chocolate for my homemade candies.  After that had dried I applied a coat of Seche and placed them in the still tacky polish.  This wasn't incredibly practical especially since I have to do dishes tonight so I pulled them off and kept them and some of the white polish came off too making them look EXACTLY like the buttons do sometimes.  This is so much fun.  I love, love, love it.  I need more than 2 packages of the pearls if I want to do both hands but I will be keeping them to do an accent grouping or a mani using them as soon as this challenge is over.  Here are some other shots of the process.


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 10, 2013)

ok, so i did two( yes two) dotted manis today, one using my gradient as the base, then a dotted jelly sandwich...then i pulled out my bondi, and my round...dot-like nail studs and did a more basic mani.

mani one: My gradient from yesterday.Orly beach cruiser and sally hanson insta dri lightening. i added topcoat and dots in sally hanson xtreme wear in black out.





Mani two: Zoya gie gie,then used Orly purple crush,a layer of essence party princess, then a thin coat of gie gie again.





and what i'm wearing now: Bondi horny mistress, and round nail studs.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 11, 2013)

Yeah, I'm really not liking this new commenting system thing.  Half the time the quote is blank.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Thank you, ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And for some reason lately when I quote someone all I get is empty space  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 11, 2013)

OMG!  I haven't thought of those candies, we called them Buttons, for years!  This is so tremendously clever!  I freakin' love it!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 11: Polka dot nails.  I am so excited about tomorrow's challenge of polka dots and what I did, I couldn't wait to post it. 





Candy nails are awesome!!!  So what I did is painted the nails Sinful Colors Snow Me White.  I went to the Dollar Tree and bought 2 packages of LA Colors nail art "flower" kit.  I then took all the pearl ones out and divided them up.  I put three Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightening, Brisk Blue and Fuchsia Flare in a art wheel and added a tiny bit of nail polish thinner and dumped the pearls in the paint.  I fished them out using a tweezers onto a piece of waxed paper.  It reminded me of how I cover chocolate for my homemade candies.  After that had dried I applied a coat of Seche and placed them in the still tacky polish.  This wasn't incredibly practical especially since I have to do dishes tonight so I pulled them off and kept them and some of the white polish came off too making them look EXACTLY like the buttons do sometimes.  This is so much fun.  I love, love, love it.  I need more than 2 packages of the pearls if I want to do both hands but I will be keeping them to do an accent grouping or a mani using them as soon as this challenge is over.  Here are some other shots of the process.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 11, 2013)

My dots...let me preface this by saying I actually really like this but absolutely everybody who saw it...and that would 6 people including a Walgreen's cashier, hates it.  LOL!!!!!!!!  They say it's the colour...they hate the colour but I must be blind because I like it, dammit!  Tell me truthfully...is it really that horrible?  It's Squarehue Patriot.  I made it matte for this.  It's supposed to resemble an army uniform because my stepson just re-upped so I pulled out this polish.  I can't believe everyone hates it.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My dots...let me preface this by saying I actually really like this but absolutely everybody who saw it...and that would 6 people including a Walgreen's cashier, hates it.  LOL!!!!!!!!  They say it's the colour...they hate the colour but I must be blind because I like it, dammit!  Tell me truthfully...is it really that horrible?  It's Squarehue Patriot.  I made it matte for this.  It's supposed to resemble an army uniform because my stepson just re-upped so I pulled out this polish.  I can't believe everyone hates it. 








Donna, I so absolutely love it! They just don't know what they're talking about. I got a peek of it on the sidebar, and was immediately excited by it. The colour combination and base matte effect are really current and look great. What are the dot colours?


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 11: Polka dot nails.  I am so excited about tomorrow's challenge of polka dots and what I did, I couldn't wait to post it.





Candy nails are awesome!!!  So what I did is painted the nails Sinful Colors Snow Me White.  I went to the Dollar Tree and bought 2 packages of LA Colors nail art "flower" kit.  I then took all the pearl ones out and divided them up.  I put three Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightening, Brisk Blue and Fuchsia Flare in a art wheel and added a tiny bit of nail polish thinner and dumped the pearls in the paint.  I fished them out using a tweezers onto a piece of waxed paper.  It reminded me of how I cover chocolate for my homemade candies.  After that had dried I applied a coat of Seche and placed them in the still tacky polish.  This wasn't incredibly practical especially since I have to do dishes tonight so I pulled them off and kept them and some of the white polish came off too making them look EXACTLY like the buttons do sometimes.  This is so much fun.  I love, love, love it.  I need more than 2 packages of the pearls if I want to do both hands but I will be keeping them to do an accent grouping or a mani using them as soon as this challenge is over.  Here are some other shots of the process.









I love this so much but I could never wear it I'm sure I would absentmindedly bite them off then wonder why it tastes bad.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 11, 2013)

Both Squarehue- Honor and Savanna Sundowner.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Donna, I so absolutely love it! They just don't know what they're talking about. I got a peek of it on the sidebar, and was immediately excited by it. The colour combination and base matte effect are really current and look great. What are the dot colours?


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My dots...let me preface this by saying I actually really like this but absolutely everybody who saw it...and that would 6 people including a Walgreen's cashier, hates it.  LOL!!!!!!!!  They say it's the colour...they hate the colour but I must be blind because I like it, dammit!  Tell me truthfully...is it really that horrible?  It's Squarehue Patriot.  I made it matte for this.  It's supposed to resemble an army uniform because my stepson just re-upped so I pulled out this polish.  I can't believe everyone hates it. 










While it's not my favorite color that you've worn, I still really like it! The design is cute too!


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 11, 2013)

i must be blind too then cause i really really like the color! i think it's perfect being matte too.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My dots...let me preface this by saying I actually really like this but absolutely everybody who saw it...and that would 6 people including a Walgreen's cashier, hates it.  LOL!!!!!!!!  They say it's the colour...they hate the colour but I must be blind because I like it, dammit!  Tell me truthfully...is it really that horrible?  It's Squarehue Patriot.  I made it matte for this.  It's supposed to resemble an army uniform because my stepson just re-upped so I pulled out this polish.  I can't believe everyone hates it.


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I love this so much but I could never wear it I'm sure I would absentmindedly bite them off then wonder why it tastes bad.

LOL!! me too!!


----------



## Christa W (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I love this so much but I could never wear it I'm sure I would absentmindedly bite them off then wonder why it tastes bad.

Nikkimouse, you have the best comments EVER and I love it!!  Thank all you ladies for your wonderful comments as always.  @Donna I meant to call them candy buttons in my comments but reread it and realized I never did.  I still eat them, I found some at Cracker Barrel just the other day.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My dots...let me preface this by saying I actually really like this but absolutely everybody who saw it...and that would 6 people including a Walgreen's cashier, hates it.  LOL!!!!!!!!  They say it's the colour...they hate the colour but I must be blind because I like it, dammit!  Tell me truthfully...is it really that horrible?  It's Squarehue Patriot.  I made it matte for this.  It's supposed to resemble an army uniform because my stepson just re-upped so I pulled out this polish.  I can't believe everyone hates it. 









I just bought a color very similar to this because I didn't have anything like in all my stash.  I especially love your accent nail.   It's also appropriate due to the day this challenge falls on is Patriot Day.  I think they are all crazy!


----------



## OiiO (Sep 11, 2013)

I really like the base color you used, it's very season appropriate and fashion-forward. While I am personally not crazy about the ring finger design, I really like how you did the other four. But then again, my opinion or anybody else's doesn't matter at all, as long as you like it and it makes you happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You are an inspiration to us all, and I wish my mom was half as adventurous as you are. Rock it!!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My dots...let me preface this by saying I actually really like this but absolutely everybody who saw it...and that would 6 people including a Walgreen's cashier, hates it.  LOL!!!!!!!!  They say it's the colour...they hate the colour but I must be blind because I like it, dammit!  Tell me truthfully...is it really that horrible?  It's Squarehue Patriot.  I made it matte for this.  It's supposed to resemble an army uniform because my stepson just re-upped so I pulled out this polish.  I can't believe everyone hates it.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 11, 2013)

I will say it's a colour that I'll never wear again and I'll probably put it in the polish swap box.  It's sad because the formula is awesometastic and I love the Squarehue bottles.  I wish all polish came in bottles like that.


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will say it's a colour that I'll never wear again and I'll probably put it in the polish swap box.  It's sad because the formula is awesometastic and I love the Squarehue bottles.  I wish all polish came in bottles like that.

ooo...if you do swap it I hope everyone else hates it so it can make its way to me,lol (my greedy little girl moment there)


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will say it's a colour that I'll never wear again and I'll probably put it in the polish swap box.  It's sad because the formula is awesometastic and I love the Squarehue bottles.  I wish all polish came in bottles like that.
Now I wish I was doing the swap!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 11, 2013)

i'm not having much luck lately with my manis...i'm working on tomorrow's stripes and after several smudges,gouges, hated color combos, and miserable failures( so bad i didn't even snap pictures) i got this one half-azzed striped mani...i can probably say without doubt that since i have tomorrow off,and the kids will be in school...i will probably come up with something much better (maybe my striping tape will come too)...but if for some reason i don't here's one butt-ugly stripe for the challenge:

OPI my jay or the highway, orly purple crush, and sally hanson xtreme wear black out...and a LOT of bondi i'm vers


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 11, 2013)

> i'm not having much luck lately with my manis...i'm working on tomorrow's stripes and after several smudges,gouges, hated color combos, and miserable failures( so bad i didn't even snap pictures) i got this one half-azzed striped mani...i can probably say without doubt that since i have tomorrow off,and the kids will be in school...i will probably come up with something much better (maybe my striping tape will come too)...but if for some reason i don't here's one butt-ugly stripe for the challenge: OPI my jay or the highway, orly purple crush, and sally hanson xtreme wear black out...and a LOT of bondi i'm vers


 This is just a suggestion based on experience, but u should try to take your pics outside in the natural daylight...the colors would come through so much brighter and the designs would pop so much more than indoors with flash!


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is just a suggestion based on experience, but u should try to take your pics outside in the natural daylight...the colors would come through so much brighter and the designs would pop so much more than indoors with flash!

thanks for the suggestion! i try to when i can...unless it gets dark on me like today. i usually try to take one each if its a color that drastically changes with lighting.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 12, 2013)

I guess I'm lucky. I don't seem to get blank quotes. I think it might just be a loading delay; that sometimes happens for me on here too.

Donna! And ladies in this post in general: I was just at a seminar today talking about negative self-talk. We can be analytical, but when we're downright negative about ourselves, that's no good! [sucks? failure? ugly? hate? horrible?] One of the presenters said that she has made a habit to counter her own negative self-talk with extremely positive self-comments to counteract her habits. So you get to tell yourselves today: "You are a delightful and lovely, considerate, gifted, and talented woman!" And I will confirm this is true.

Now: 






Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Day 9 Rainbow








I really love the concept of your ring finger on the top one! The colours on the bottom one really remind me of crayons or pastels.

Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Day 10 Gradient 


I, similarly to others, am happy to rave about how beautiful this is. I have to do this too! It looks amazing and I think I'd be really happy wearing it. Pink is one of my faves.

Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Day 10: Gradient nails. 


Wow! I really appreciate the simple beauty of this grey gradient.

Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Day 11: Polka dot nails. 


I'm glad this was a fun, positive post.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And the candy look is super! I wonder if anyone's ever done a mani where they glued actual candy to the nails and then later (accidentally or not) sampled it! Your version is so cute, and safely -not- edible! But it's too bad you couldn't wear it for longer. Thanks for the direction and photos for your setup for the mani!

Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 






I really enjoyed both of these. They are lovely colours. I agree the second here really gives a sunset effect. How did you use the grey in the first?

Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 










It's so smart to reuse manis for another challenge! It's interesting that based on the first photo (in the last quote) it looked like it was a red-orange-yellow sunset, but in this lighting the pink really comes out! The dots on it and the purple layers look are so effective. I like what you did with the purple. And this Bondi Horny Mistress mani is awesome too. I personally like the dot/3D feature (or two or three) near the nail-bed, but I did that recently and had two friends who vehemently insisted it would look better near the open tip of the nail. I think they're wrong. But I also really enjoy the triangle near the open nail tip! I just love dots!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  How was the texture of HM for you to apply for a full mani?

Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





 










I really enjoy all of these. But the meteorite is so beautiful and is a wonderful inspiration. The metals nail look is great, and I would be so excited to combine in Bondi Copp'a Feel with those polishes. I love your rainbow and violet looks too. For the b/w my comment would be that we always see more imperfection in a mani as creators than anyone else is likely to see. As your nails are actually only a quarter the size of what we see in your photo, I would think the effect for anyone looking at it would be sharp, graphic, visually interesting, and impressive.

Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 






So pretty! I love pink! But why does Fuchsia-istic look so much more dark and intense on me? Do you have a white base under it? The nail shape is lovely. Though I'd like to have square, my index fingers always tend toward a more rounded shape as I use them too much.                                          

All of these are great, ladies. I would be happy wearing any of them!


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i'm not having much luck lately with my manis...i'm working on tomorrow's stripes and after several smudges,gouges, hated color combos, and miserable failures( so bad i didn't even snap pictures) i got this one half-azzed striped mani...i can probably say without doubt that since i have tomorrow off,and the kids will be in school...i will probably come up with something much better (maybe my striping tape will come too)...but if for some reason i don't here's one butt-ugly stripe for the challenge:

OPI my jay or the highway, orly purple crush, and sally hanson xtreme wear black out...and a LOT of bondi i'm vers





You may be aggravated with smudges, but I enjoyed seeing this as I like the colour combination and it gives me more ideas!


----------



## OiiO (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you for the thoughtful feedback Monika, you're absolutely right, I really need to learn to not be so hard on myself. And to answer your question, no I didn't use a white primer, the colors were sponged on as they are. I assume the reason why it's so much lighter is because some of the lighter pink color got dragged up and mixed in with the top color when I was sealing everything with a top coat. I really quite like the result  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So without further ado here are my *ahem* BLAZING AMAZING GORGEOUS and FUN polka dots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know I'm a little late today, but it was quite a hectic 24 hours over here.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 12, 2013)

day 12 - stripes

I went safe and boring on this one...nothing fancy.  I do love the red &amp; gold combo.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 12, 2013)

My poor cuticles and fingers are really starting to show the damage from all of this acetone.  They're at a point where even cuticle oil isn't helping.  I've been using the tremendously greasy Burt's Bees beeswax and banana hand cream at night in an attempt to stave off the worst of the damage.  I just picked up a pair of cotton gloves so hopefully that will help.  Oddly, my fingernails are just fine.   This challenge is only once a year, right?


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 12, 2013)

For me, in challenging myself, any negativity only serves to make me try harder.  I love the concept of that rainbow nail fail and I give myself a ton of credit for giving it a go because I can only get better, right?  And I posted it not to get down on myself but in an effort to let people who are scared to try know try it anyway!  What's the worst than can happen besides dry cuticles from acetone?  So many of the ladies on the notd board say, "I wish..."  They wish the could...they wish they were better...just TRY!!  It might look like dog puke but you tried!!  

There are lots of ladies here who do their nails much better than I do and are way more creative than I am.  I strive to be as good...maybe even better someday...as they are.  The way to do that is practice and accepting that one failure is not the end of the world and keep trying!  I will attempt that basketweave rainbow nail again and again.  I acknowledge my limitations and one of my limitations is free-hand straight lines.  I have a hard time with them on my own nails.  I do a pretty good job on other people's nails which rocks because I'll be graduating from nail tech school here in less than a month but I will never stop trying to get better in doing my own nails! There's unique difficulties to doing your own and doing other's nails...each has it's own special challenges.

I am a delightful and lovely, considerate, gifted, and talented woman!  

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Donna! And ladies in this post in general: I was just at a seminar today talking about negative self-talk. We can be analytical, but when we're downright negative about ourselves, that's no good! [sucks? failure? ugly? hate? horrible?] One of the presenters said that she has made a habit to counter her own negative self-talk with extremely positive self-comments to counteract her habits. So you get to tell yourselves today: "You are a delightful and lovely, considerate, gifted, and talented woman!" And I will confirm this is true.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 12, 2013)

First, I think you made a very good try and chose a nice range of shades.  It looks really nice and we all need to remember that we are the only ones looking at our manis up close and hoping to see perfection.  Other people never see the little mistakes or blurred lines or extra dots where they don't belong.  

Second, I built my own light box but I'm too lazy to get up and go take nice pictures 99% of the time.  When you look at my pics, they always have oval bright spots of light...sometimes they look oddly  flattened but the colours are always good because I take them under my magnifying lamp...it works for me.  I'll never be a professional nail blogger nor do I want to be so I'm cool with less than perfect pictures.  The thought of me getting up with freshly painted nails and going outside to take a picture makes me giggle.  I do my nails sitting in my recliner in front of the TV on a computer lap desk.  I would have to put the tray full of nail stuff somewhere, unrecline myself (so many innocent manis have been killed by my recliner handle,) open two doors and take a pic.  Nuh uh!  Not gonna happen.  I swear by Sech Vite but I've still dented manis trying to do too much too soon.  OPI is never going to call me to be their hand model but on the off chance they do, I'll definitely take nicer pictures for them lol!!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
thanks for the suggestion! i try to when i can...unless it gets dark on me like today. i usually try to take one each if its a color that drastically changes with lighting.


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  day 12 - stripes

I went safe and boring on this one...nothing fancy.  I do love the red &amp; gold combo.





I'm in a super silly mood tonight so my initial reaction to this was "WOW! there is a middle finger I wouldn't mind getting flick off by...."

but in super truth this mani is crazy good


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 12, 2013)

Aaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!  Love it.  I'm such a fan of lots of tiny dots and this is so cute.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you for the thoughtful feedback Monika, you're absolutely right, I really need to learn to not be so hard on myself. And to answer your question, no I didn't use a white primer, the colors were sponged on as they are. I assume the reason why it's so much lighter is because some of the lighter pink color got dragged up and mixed in with the top color when I was sealing everything with a top coat. I really quite like the result  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So without further ado here are my *ahem* BLAZING AMAZING GORGEOUS and FUN polka dots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know I'm a little late today, but it was quite a hectic 24 hours over here.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 12, 2013)

You crack me up.  You're so quick and witty.  I want to hang out with you.  I am positive you would be a really fun girl date.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm in a super silly mood tonight so my initial reaction to this was "WOW! there is a middle finger I wouldn't mind getting flick off by...."

but in super truth this mani is crazy good


----------



## OiiO (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  day 12 - stripes

I went safe and boring on this one...nothing fancy.  I do love the red &amp; gold combo.




So pretty! You should do this on Valentine's day, it's absolutely perfect for the occasion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And thank you for the comment on my mani &lt;3


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You crack me up.  You're so quick and witty.  I want to hang out with you.  I am positive you would be a really fun girl date.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm in a super silly mood tonight so my initial reaction to this was "WOW! there is a middle finger I wouldn't mind getting flick off by...."

but in super truth this mani is crazy good
Honestly in person I'm really shy and awkward (yay for social anxiety) But I have decided all of you on here are my best friends so I now act accordingly


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 12, 2013)

You're too cute.  I am the master of making socially awkward people un-awkward.  Fo realz, yo.  They are forced into un-awkwardness if they want to get a word in edge-wise.  The beauty of the internet...you get to make friends of people you would never have the opportunity to know otherwise.   

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Honestly in person I'm really shy and awkward (yay for social anxiety) But I have decided all of you on here are my best friends so I now act accordingly


----------



## Christa W (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm in a super silly mood tonight so my initial reaction to this was "WOW! there is a middle finger I wouldn't mind getting flick off by...."

but in super truth this mani is crazy good

This made my morning!  You rock!


----------



## Christa W (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Honestly in person I'm really shy and awkward (yay for social anxiety) But I have decided all of you on here are my best friends so I now act accordingly

We love you girl!  You can be my BFF any time.  Where in NE Florida are you?


----------



## Christa W (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Donna! And ladies in this post in general: I was just at a seminar today talking about negative self-talk. We can be analytical, but when we're downright negative about ourselves, that's no good! [sucks? failure? ugly? hate? horrible?] One of the presenters said that she has made a habit to counter her own negative self-talk with extremely positive self-comments to counteract her habits. So you get to tell yourselves today: "You are a delightful and lovely, considerate, gifted, and talented woman!" And I will confirm this is true.

I apologize if my own criticisms are casting a negative light on the thread.  I hadn't really considered that and I appreciate your bringing it to my attention.  For me personally I say what I do for a number of reasons.  In my house we have a policy, if you will, of complete honesty especially when critiquing each other.  It all started when my boyfriend and I first moved in together and I started doing all the cooking.  I was good but not great and my boyfriend vowed to tell me how it was even if it was horrible so that I could improve.  He said if he was going to have to eat my cooking for the rest of his life, he didn't want to smile and say yummy and eat bad food forever.  Now he brags to all his friends and family and gets excited to come home every night after work to see what amazing things I have concocted.  I have taken that philosophy into every aspect of my life.  I am more critical of myself than any of you will ever be and I guess my discussing it is a way for other people to know I see something not so perfect about it.  I have difficulties translating the crazy thoughts in my head to my actual fingers as is the case with the current day which is stripes.  I have spent the past 3 days trying to get an image of Bill Murray from the movie Stripes to transfer on my nails.  Someday I will order rub on paper but my printer is just not cooperating.  This challenge has really been interesting for me to try and find the balance between trying to be the most crazy/creative person and one who executes a gorgeous manicure.


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey DonnaD...what i've been doing to save my cuticles with my multi mani days,and daily manis is using non acetone remover with moisturizers( i normally have both around and i do like acetone for it's strength..but for the challenge i switched for my cuticles) and i use chapstick on my fingers and cuticles before i remove the mani(kinda gives it a protective layer from the chemicals) and soak my cuticles with Kur oil after...every cpl of days i soak them with the oil and use a soft nail brush on them after about 5 mins soaking...just a suggestion, but it's kept mine nice through this...even when i've cheated and used a little acetone to clean up particularly stubborn stray marks.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey DonnaD...what i've been doing to save my cuticles with my multi mani days,and daily manis is using non acetone remover with moisturizers( i normally have both around and i do like acetone for it's strength..but for the challenge i switched for my cuticles) and* i use chapstick on my fingers and cuticles before i remove the mani(kinda gives it a protective layer from the chemicals) *and soak my cuticles with Kur oil after...every cpl of days i soak them with the oil and use a soft nail brush on them after about 5 mins soaking...just a suggestion, but it's kept mine nice through this...even when i've cheated and used a little acetone to clean up particularly stubborn stray marks.
Great idea! I have a ton of chapsticks that need to be used up.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Great idea! I have a ton of chapsticks that need to be used up.

OMG me too!!  I have tons!

I use chap-stick sometimes when I do water marbling.  I find when I do tape to protect my fingers when I remove the tape it always makes for a messier clean up and sometimes I mess up the nails.  If I use chap-stick I can just use a q tip or brush and it cleans off so much easier plus my fingers are already moisturized.  I never thought to use it before removal. Thanks Lissa!


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 12, 2013)

I redid my stripes,lol

I'm liking this one a lot, it's super cute and funky and matches my personality better.

I used:

Bondi the Limelight(2 coats)

used scotch tape and Sally Hanson Xtreme Wear Black Out for the Stripes

Dotted on OPI Still into Pink( and used for the zig zag)

A coat of Bondi I'm Vers, and a coat of Sally Hanson Insta Dri Clearly Quick

popped on a few round silver studs prior to the 2nd top coat


----------



## Christa W (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I redid my stripes,lol

I'm liking this one a lot, it's super cute and funky and matches my personality better.

I used:

Bondi the Limelight(2 coats)

used scotch tape and Sally Hanson Xtreme Wear Black Out for the Stripes

Dotted on OPI Still into Pink( and used for the zig zag)

A coat of Bondi I'm Vers, and a coat of Sally Hanson Insta Dri Clearly Quick

popped on a few round silver studs prior to the 2nd top coat
Holy awesome nails Batman!!!  I would wear that.  My favorite colors.  Your other one was pretty cool too but this was has the wow factor for me!!


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Holy awesome nails Batman!!!  I would wear that.  My favorite colors.  Your other one was pretty cool too but this was has the wow factor for me!!

thanks...the other just wasn't doing it for me... every time i looked at it i kept thinking "i don't like this,not what i pictured" lol


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 12, 2013)

I really should use regular remover but I'm so spoiled by how much faster acetone is.  I saw a youtube video about adding glycerine to it.  I might try that.

I already use lip balm on my nails...the Nivea lip butter in the tin.  I also got a bottle of the Kur in a lip factory box and omg,, love the stuff.  I appear to be having some success with the cotton gloves and burt's bees thing.  I'm not a big fan of sleeping with gloves on though.  Just a couple more weeks then it will all be over and I can go back to my non-cuticle eating regular Sunday night manis.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey DonnaD...what i've been doing to save my cuticles with my multi mani days,and daily manis is using non acetone remover with moisturizers( i normally have both around and i do like acetone for it's strength..but for the challenge i switched for my cuticles) and i use chapstick on my fingers and cuticles before i remove the mani(kinda gives it a protective layer from the chemicals) and soak my cuticles with Kur oil after...every cpl of days i soak them with the oil and use a soft nail brush on them after about 5 mins soaking...just a suggestion, but it's kept mine nice through this...even when i've cheated and used a little acetone to clean up particularly stubborn stray marks.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I redid my stripes,lol

I'm liking this one a lot, it's super cute and funky and matches my personality better.

I used:

Bondi the Limelight(2 coats)

used scotch tape and Sally Hanson Xtreme Wear Black Out for the Stripes

Dotted on OPI Still into Pink( and used for the zig zag)

A coat of Bondi I'm Vers, and a coat of Sally Hanson Insta Dri Clearly Quick

popped on a few round silver studs prior to the 2nd top coat
LOVE!!!  It reminds me of little green bees.  I love the  studs!  This is too freakin' cute!!


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOVE!!!  It reminds me of little green bees.  I love the  studs!  This is too freakin' cute!!

Thanks and now that you mention it it does look like lime green bees! bees wearing buttons! LMAO!


----------



## Christa W (Sep 12, 2013)

Day 12: Stripes.  Today's challenge really challenged me.  I had my mind so fixated on an idea I just couldn't come up with anything else.  I wanted to do a "Stripes" the movie with Bill Murry theme.  I had originally intended on using my printer and doing transfers of movie stills.  It didn't work.  I think my printer isn't really good for it because it's a deskjet not an inkjet therefore it doesn't really transfer.  I will not give up on this idea as a whole but in the meantime I did need to move on with the challenge so my next thought was prison stripes.  I watch way too much crime tv.  When I started doing the black and white I thought of referees in football and I looked on Instagram and saw I wasn't alone.  This idea then came to me. 





The "field" is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in In Record Lime.  The jersey sleeve accent nail is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Jet Set Jade and Lightening.  The white is all Milani art striping.  For my favorite nail the football I used Sinful Colors in Leather Loose from the Leather Luxe collection.  OMG this polish is amazing.  I have used it before and it reminds me of root beer.  It's so rich and pretty and matte. but throw a topcoat on that bad boy and POW it's shimmery and the color is just to die for.  So I had seen someone else use a method to get the leathery look and I copied that idea and utilized it here.  After I used one coat of Leather Loose I applied a coat of China Glaze Black Mesh crackle polish on.  Then over top of it I added another layer of Leather Loose.  The pictures were hard to show it but it's an awesome trick.  I bet it would better with a little bit of a lighter brown too.  It adds a texture to it and really makes it look like leather.

I wasn't thrilled with the rest of the nails so I though what the heck, I will just go for broke and make all my nails little footballs.  I LOVE THIS!.  Kind of reminds me of hostess cup cakes too though.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 12: Stripes.  Today's challenge really challenged me.  I had my mind so fixated on an idea I just couldn't come up with anything else.  I wanted to do a "Stripes" the movie with Bill Murry theme.  I had originally intended on using my printer and doing transfers of movie stills.  It didn't work.  I think my printer isn't really good for it because it's a deskjet not an inkjet therefore it doesn't really transfer.  I will not give up on this idea as a whole but in the meantime I did need to move on with the challenge so my next thought was prison stripes.  I watch way too much crime tv.  When I started doing the black and white I thought of referees in football and I looked on Instagram and saw I wasn't alone.  This idea then came to me. 





The "field" is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in In Record Lime.  The jersey sleeve accent nail is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Jet Set Jade and Lightening.  The white is all Milani art striping.  For my favorite nail the football I used Sinful Colors in Leather Loose from the Leather Luxe collection.  OMG this polish is amazing.  I have used it before and it reminds me of root beer.  It's so rich and pretty and matte. but throw a topcoat on that bad boy and POW it's shimmery and the color is just to die for.  So I had seen someone else use a method to get the leathery look and I copied that idea and utilized it here.  After I used one coat of Leather Loose I applied a coat of China Glaze Black Mesh crackle polish on.  Then over top of it I added another layer of Leather Loose.  The pictures were hard to show it but it's an awesome trick.  I bet it would better with a little bit of a lighter brown too.  It adds a texture to it and really makes it look like leather.

I wasn't thrilled with the rest of the nails so I though what the heck, I will just go for broke and make all my nails little footballs.  I LOVE THIS!.  Kind of reminds me of hostess cup cakes too though.









So cute!


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks and now that you mention it it does look like lime green bees! bees wearing buttons! LMAO!

Green bees - exactly!


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 12: Stripes.  Today's challenge really challenged me.  I had my mind so fixated on an idea I just couldn't come up with anything else.  I wanted to do a "Stripes" the movie with Bill Murry theme.  I had originally intended on using my printer and doing transfers of movie stills.  It didn't work.  I think my printer isn't really good for it because it's a deskjet not an inkjet therefore it doesn't really transfer.  I will not give up on this idea as a whole but in the meantime I did need to move on with the challenge so my next thought was prison stripes.  I watch way too much crime tv.  When I started doing the black and white I thought of referees in football and I looked on Instagram and saw I wasn't alone.  This idea then came to me. 





The "field" is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in In Record Lime.  The jersey sleeve accent nail is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Jet Set Jade and Lightening.  The white is all Milani art striping.  For my favorite nail the football I used Sinful Colors in Leather Loose from the Leather Luxe collection.  OMG this polish is amazing.  I have used it before and it reminds me of root beer.  It's so rich and pretty and matte. but throw a topcoat on that bad boy and POW it's shimmery and the color is just to die for.  So I had seen someone else use a method to get the leathery look and I copied that idea and utilized it here.  After I used one coat of Leather Loose I applied a coat of China Glaze Black Mesh crackle polish on.  Then over top of it I added another layer of Leather Loose.  The pictures were hard to show it but it's an awesome trick.  I bet it would better with a little bit of a lighter brown too.  It adds a texture to it and really makes it look like leather.

I wasn't thrilled with the rest of the nails so I though what the heck, I will just go for broke and make all my nails little footballs.  I LOVE THIS!.  Kind of reminds me of hostess cup cakes too though.









Little football nails. Tee, hee. No doubt when you're holding that cup! Cute.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I apologize if my own criticisms are casting a negative light on the thread.  I hadn't really considered that and I appreciate your bringing it to my attention.  For me personally I say what I do for a number of reasons.  In my house we have a policy, if you will, of complete honesty especially when critiquing each other.  It all started when my boyfriend and I first moved in together and I started doing all the cooking.  I was good but not great and my boyfriend vowed to tell me how it was even if it was horrible so that I could improve.  He said if he was going to have to eat my cooking for the rest of his life, he didn't want to smile and say yummy and eat bad food forever.  Now he brags to all his friends and family and gets excited to come home every night after work to see what amazing things I have concocted.  I have taken that philosophy into every aspect of my life.  I am more critical of myself than any of you will ever be and I guess my discussing it is a way for other people to know I see something not so perfect about it.  I have difficulties translating the crazy thoughts in my head to my actual fingers as is the case with the current day which is stripes.  I have spent the past 3 days trying to get an image of Bill Murray from the movie Stripes to transfer on my nails.  Someday I will order rub on paper but my printer is just not cooperating.  This challenge has really been interesting for me to try and find the balance between trying to be the most crazy/creative person and one who executes a gorgeous manicure. 

Christa, your creative and gorgeous contributions here are really something I enjoy! And I certainly don't think you cast a negative light on the thread, nor does anyone else do so. I agree that the process of achieving greatness in any field has to involve critical analysis of both the process and current accomplishments, so I'm glad that both your cooking, relationship, and manis have benefited from this. As I'm a recent beginner with manis, I really learn a lot from hearing about the entire process behind them, so appreciate and read all of people's 'process descriptions.'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Honest self-criticism is different from extensive self-deprecation.

I guess my experience with the speaker the other day just made me more conscious of the difference between: "I totally suck; everything I do is awful. I'm always so clumsy and I probably shouldn't even post anything here because all of my manis are so bad compared to others' here. I tried to draw lines in different colours and they're all crooked and I only have three polish colours and because I'm so bad at this I don't deserve more." and "I'm not entirely happy with my final result and was a bit hesitant to post it in this company. I hope I can develop my hand-eye coordination and fine motor control so that over time my manis will be comparable to my favourites here. The lines are crooked; so I'd like to learn how to create straighter lines. I used the two pinks and one purple I have in my collection, but my vision involved a more colourful result. I might get more polishes as I develop my skills." Yeah, my example is a bit extreme - I've seen not a single post here like that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd be worried for that first poster as the filtered things that make it out onto 'paper' are often filtered, highly sanitized versions of the rapid internal conversation a person might have without even noticing.

Thank-you for providing feedback and a response my post. It gave me the opportunity to clarify - yes, I do like to hear about both successes and failures in the process. I didn't want to make anyone feel singled out. I know that there are many out there who would look at virtually every single mani on this site with amazement and be impressed. I learned something I thought might be valuable to share because I recognize my individual tendency to some negative self-talk, often when I recognize I've made a mistake. This is important for us also as women in the context of beauty and the airbrushed and photoshopped perfection we see regularly. It was neat to know telling myself something (perhaps seemingly ridiculous and extreme) like "you are so very important, beautiful, and fantastic!" could push me into better habits.


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 12, 2013)

got tomorrow's animal print nails done...decided to stray from the hoards of leopard/cheetah/giraffe/and zebra i've been seeing everywhere and go more bovine in nature.lol.

so here's my "cow" mani





i used:

sally hanson xtreme wear black out, salon perfect sugar cube, bondi horny mistress and brick road

did all the spots and even the word "moo!" with a dotter, and a small art brush for the cow bell details.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  got tomorrow's animal print nails done...decided to stray from the hoards of leopard/cheetah/giraffe/and zebra i've been seeing everywhere and go more bovine in nature.lol.

so here's my "cow" mani





i used:

sally hanson xtreme wear black out, salon perfect sugar cube, bondi horny mistress and brick road

did all the spots and even the word "moo!" with a dotter, and a small art brush for the cow bell details.

I love it...the only thing that could make it better is if one of your fingers had "got milk" on it lol!


----------



## Christa W (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  got tomorrow's animal print nails done...decided to stray from the hoards of leopard/cheetah/giraffe/and zebra i've been seeing everywhere and go more bovine in nature.lol.

so here's my "cow" mani





i used:

sally hanson xtreme wear black out, salon perfect sugar cube, bondi horny mistress and brick road

did all the spots and even the word "moo!" with a dotter, and a small art brush for the cow bell details.


This is great!  I was going to do cow too.  I love your cow bell!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 12, 2013)

day 13 - animal print

I just wanted something bright.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  day 13 - animal print

I just wanted something bright.





Ooooh is that your new Orly I see?  I love this.  Your ring finger looks likes it's LED!!!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ooooh is that your new Orly I see?  I love this.  Your ring finger looks likes it's LED!!! 

Yep.  It's really pretty!  I love it.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 12, 2013)

Well, if nothing else, this challenge has allowed me to follow the way the little burn on my ring finger is healing lol.  And it's taking a long friggin' time!


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  got tomorrow's animal print nails done...decided to stray from the hoards of leopard/cheetah/giraffe/and zebra i've been seeing everywhere and go more bovine in nature.lol.

so here's my "cow" mani





i used:

sally hanson xtreme wear black out, salon perfect sugar cube, bondi horny mistress and brick road

did all the spots and even the word "moo!" with a dotter, and a small art brush for the cow bell details.

What fun! I love that it's a creative 'alternative'! Not what I think of when I see 'animal print,'  even though I have a friend who loves cow prints and cows!


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  day 13 - animal print

I just wanted something bright.





I love the colour combination! Who says all cheetahs, tigers, etc. have to be brown and orange? That blue is beautiful!


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Sep 13, 2013)

So many amazing creations, ladies!!! Just gorgeous! xx


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 13, 2013)

lol, thanks! that would be cute, i might have to change a nail to fit that in.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I love it...the only thing that could make it better is if one of your fingers had "got milk" on it lol!

thanks! i can't wait to see what you come up with, your manis have been so cute and creative!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

This is great!  I was going to do cow too.  I love your cow bell! 

i love it! and i love that blue! what's the name of that one?

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  day 13 - animal print

I just wanted something bright.





yea, i was trying to get inspired yesterday so i searched animal print nails and saw like 50,000 leopard and zebra manis, as cute as they are i wanted something different...so i just searched animal print (with mostly the same results) but i did see a few little cows in the mix and thought thats it!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What fun! I love that it's a creative 'alternative'! Not what I think of when I see 'animal print,'  even though I have a friend who loves cow prints and cows!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 13, 2013)

The blue is Orly Sweet Peacock.  I got it a week or so ago at Sally's when they were running a sale on the Orlys.


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The blue is Orly Sweet Peacock.  I got it a week or so ago at Sally's when they were running a sale on the Orlys.

Thanks, next time im able to do a little shopping i'm picking that one up!


----------



## Christa W (Sep 13, 2013)

Day 13:  Animal print nails.  I am a big animal person.  I love them big or small, creepy or cuddly and unless it's cats or the occasional pink leopard print, I never do them on my nails.  Until today!!!  I love this.  I decided on a Swallowtail caterpillar





My lighting is a tad off so here's an iPhone shot.  It looks a little more accurate to what it looks like in person.





I used a base of Milani White on the Spot and sponged Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Chartreuse Chase on the inside of the nail and Spoiled I'm So Jaded on the outside.  I tried to give them a rounded look to simulate a segment of a caterpillar.  For the black I striped with Milani art brush and the dots are Sinful Colors in Cloud 9.  Here is my inspiration.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 13:  Animal print nails.  I am a big animal person.  I love them big or small, creepy or cuddly and unless it's cats or the occasional pink leopard print, I never do them on my nails.  Until today!!!  I love this.  I decided on a Swallowtail caterpillar





My lighting is a tad off so here's an iPhone shot.  It looks a little more accurate to what it looks like in person.





I used a base of Milani White on the Spot and sponged Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Chartreuse Chase on the inside of the nail and Spoiled I'm So Jaded on the outside.  I tried to give them a rounded look to simulate a segment of a caterpillar.  For the black I striped with Milani art brush and the dots are Sinful Colors in Cloud 9.  Here is my inspiration.





You are so freakin' clever.  I wish I had you're creativity!!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 14, 2013)

Day 14 - flowers

I think this is adorable.  I'm going to do it for real after all this is over.


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 14, 2013)

all i can say is WOW...just WOW

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 13:  Animal print nails.  I am a big animal person.  I love them big or small, creepy or cuddly and unless it's cats or the occasional pink leopard print, I never do them on my nails.  Until today!!!  I love this.  I decided on a Swallowtail caterpillar





My lighting is a tad off so here's an iPhone shot.  It looks a little more accurate to what it looks like in person.





I used a base of Milani White on the Spot and sponged Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Chartreuse Chase on the inside of the nail and Spoiled I'm So Jaded on the outside.  I tried to give them a rounded look to simulate a segment of a caterpillar.  For the black I striped with Milani art brush and the dots are Sinful Colors in Cloud 9.  Here is my inspiration.


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 14, 2013)

this is so fricken cute!!! i will probably borrow this at some point too,lol

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 14 - flowers

I think this is adorable.  I'm going to do it for real after all this is over.


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 14, 2013)

decided to try something new and do some 3D fimo slice flowers with rhinestones.

used Bondi Botanical Beauty and the Limelight, and a little Salon Perfect Sugar Cube

I'm not particularly fond of this one, but i have some of the fruit slices too that i think will make a cute mani later on...


----------



## OiiO (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 14 - flowers

I think this is adorable.  I'm going to do it for real after all this is over.




Wow, Donna, this is stunning! These colors go so well together, and I love how neat your nails look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  decided to try something new and do some 3D fimo slice flowers with rhinestones.

used Bondi Botanical Beauty and the Limelight, and a little Salon Perfect Sugar Cube

I'm not particularly fond of this one, but i have some of the fruit slices too that i think will make a cute mani later on...








This is a very interesting combo, reminds me of those fashionable ladies in Japan who wear fancy nails like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And here's my flower mani, which I made in advance using Day 5 blue mani as a base. My nails are actually bare right now, and I skipped the last two days, because I'm experiencing some major peeling, so right now I'm just trying to give them a quick break while nourishing them back to health. I plan to catch up on the missed manis tomorrow or on Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 15, 2013)

I had a really hard time coming up with something delicate print-ish. I just couldn't work out what's considered a delicate print in my head so I just went girly.  This is cute and I'm happy with it.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 15, 2013)

Day 14: Floral.  I was playing around with coloring stamping.  This is Sally Hansen Blue Away and In Record Lime as the sky and green.  Then I stamped Sinful Colors Snow Me White plate BM-H16 (dainty flowers) and BM-H09 (dandelions).  I have seen double stamping and wanted to try a version of that.  I purposely only colored in one image sort of a graphic statement like a comic book that had one image colored and everything else as an outline.  The only one I didn't like was the dandelion image as the placement is weird.  The image on the plate itself is a little slanted.  Overall I like it.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 13:  Animal print nails.  I am a big animal person.  I love them big or small, creepy or cuddly and unless it's cats or the occasional pink leopard print, I never do them on my nails.  Until today!!!  I love this.  I decided on a Swallowtail caterpillar





My lighting is a tad off so here's an iPhone shot.  It looks a little more accurate to what it looks like in person.





I used a base of Milani White on the Spot and sponged Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Chartreuse Chase on the inside of the nail and Spoiled I'm So Jaded on the outside.  I tried to give them a rounded look to simulate a segment of a caterpillar.  For the black I striped with Milani art brush and the dots are Sinful Colors in Cloud 9.  Here is my inspiration.





What a neat idea! The problem is, I was battling with sawfly larvae all over my roses this Summer, so I'm a bit weirded out about that kind of creepy crawlies. I spent hours handpicking them off - yuuuuck! The war of the bugs is going strong, now it's Japanese beetles on my runner beans and raspberries (and roses, but I gave up on that aspect now). I'd respect the bugs if they left the food and flowers alone (or at least shared more agreeably), but noooo. And obviously, since I'm eating this stuff and I have beautiful pollinators including honeybees, I don't use poison. So it's a frustrating process.

But I do have to say it's a fantastic mani with lovely photos. Is it on celery?


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 



Nice experiment! I really like the features you added with The Limelight and Sugar Cube.

Question for the gutsy ladies who do the 3D work: How did your hubbies respond to it? And how are they about it now? Also, how long does it last? I guess I'll include features like studs and rhinestones in with the Fimo in this question. I'm curious.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had a really hard time coming up with something delicate print-ish. I just couldn't work out what's considered a delicate print in my head so I just went girly.  This is cute and I'm happy with it.





It's very sweet and pretty. How did you do the gradient heart on the pinky? Also, I really love the warmth of these pinks. What did you use?


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 14: Floral.  I was playing around with coloring stamping.  This is Sally Hansen Blue Away and In Record Lime as the sky and green.  Then I stamped Sinful Colors Snow Me White plate BM-H16 (dainty flowers) and BM-H09 (dandelions).  I have seen double stamping and wanted to try a version of that.  I purposely only colored in one image sort of a graphic statement like a comic book that had one image colored and everything else as an outline.  The only one I didn't like was the dandelion image as the placement is weird.  The image on the plate itself is a little slanted.  Overall I like it.




I like it! It's nice to have the feature nail like that as it makes the white graphics seem more special.


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 15, 2013)

day 15: delicate...i went girlie too.

sation of corset i'll call you, zoya jacquelin


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

ok, i just started doing 3D nail art so i'll tell you my experience so far.. hubby gave up on trying to put his 2 cents in on my nails(he doesnt even pay attention to them, just teases me now and then about my addiction) he knows i dont give a hoot about his opinion on my nails anyway..lol

i've found that with the stones,gems,studs,and slices the amount of time they last depends on how you treat them and affix them. some people use nail glue i stick them to the wet polish, also the amount of topcoat you use make a difference in wear, i found two to three coats works best. but when they are new you have this urge to rub them, touch them, and pick at them,lol

overall with normal dish washing, showers, work, and life mine lasts 2-3 days, but with the challenge they have been on for hours to a day, and i skip the top coat so i can reuse them later.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 15, 2013)

This is so pretty!  I love it.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  day 15: delicate...i went girlie too.

sation of corset i'll call you, zoya jacquelin


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 15, 2013)

I started with a base of Essie Fiji then sponged on Mavala Miami, Opi Chic From Ears to Tail and Opi Strawberry Margarita.  I used a heart-shaped hole punch on scotch tape and sponged the ombre over just the hearts.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's very sweet and pretty. How did you do the gradient heart on the pinky? Also, I really love the warmth of these pinks. What did you use?


----------



## Christa W (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  day 15: delicate...i went girlie too.

sation of corset i'll call you, zoya jacquelin 





Adorable!

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had a really hard time coming up with something delicate print-ish. I just couldn't work out what's considered a delicate print in my head so I just went girly.  This is cute and I'm happy with it.




Too cute!  I love this.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 15, 2013)

Day 15: Delicate print.  I am anything but delicate.  I spent all going through my nail wheels and stamping binder to decide what to do.  I kept being drawn to a polish from my August mystery bag called Woven Tapestry.  I then found a print on my BM-321 plate that reminded me of tapestries.  I painted all my nails with Pure Ice Absolutely Marvelous and one coat of Woven Tapestry on my ring finger and thumb.  I stamped Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Style Steel.  I also had my first incident of dropping an open bottle of polish on my carpet because after I tested the combination I never screwed the cap back on and so now I have Style Steel marks in my office.  Good thing for me it's almost blends in anyway and I hate the carpet.  I was more sad I wasted polish LOL.  The worst part was I grabbed it as it feel and ended up with so much polish on my right hand.  After clean up I still have champagne colored sparkles all over me. 

Sorry for the horrible cuticles.  I just saw that.  /shame





I could not get the right lighting for this.  This was the best picture and it looks almost purple.  In other lights and with flash it could be pink or even brown.  I am in love with the Woven Tapestry shade.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 15, 2013)

Day 16: Tribal

I took this challenge to a literal level.  After Googling images for "tribal nail art" I decided I wanted to go in a direction nobody else was going.  When I think tribal I think tattoos.  I used a plate from Claire's and stamped different designs from the same plate using Sinful Colors Black on Black over Sinful Colors Satin.









Bottom pic is with flash.  I kind of like how my nail almost disappears and all you see is the design.  I did this in a hurry to get caught up with the challenge and I really need to work on placement.  I love my thumb and pinkie most.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 16: Tribal

I took this challenge to a literal level.  After Googling images for "tribal nail art" I decided I wanted to go in a direction nobody else was going.  When I think tribal I think tattoos.  I used a plate from Claire's and stamped different designs from the same plate using Sinful Colors Black on Black over Sinful Colors Satin.









Bottom pic is with flash.  I kind of like how my nail almost disappears and all you see is the design.  I did this in a hurry to get caught up with the challenge and I really need to work on placement.  I love my thumb and pinkie most.

You have tattooed nails!!!! LOVE IT!!!   




  Such a great take on this idea, bravo! (Brava?)


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 15, 2013)

Thats so cool. I think tattoo as well..but i didnt think of this.love it!



> Day 16: Tribal I took this challenge to a literal level.Â  After Googling images for "tribal nail art" I decided I wanted to go in a direction nobody else was going.Â  When I think tribal I think tattoos.Â  I used a plate from Claire's and stamped different designs from the same plate using Sinful Colors Black on Black over Sinful Colors Satin.
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom pic is with flash.Â  I kind of like how my nail almost disappears and all you see is the design.Â  I did this in a hurry to get caught up with the challenge and I really need to work on placement.Â  I love my thumb and pinkie most.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 16: Tribal

I took this challenge to a literal level.  After Googling images for "tribal nail art" I decided I wanted to go in a direction nobody else was going.  When I think tribal I think tattoos.  I used a plate from Claire's and stamped different designs from the same plate using Sinful Colors Black on Black over Sinful Colors Satin.









Bottom pic is with flash.  I kind of like how my nail almost disappears and all you see is the design.  I did this in a hurry to get caught up with the challenge and I really need to work on placement.  I love my thumb and pinkie most.
That's really cool.  You are very creative!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 16, 2013)

Day 16 tribal

I'm not good at free-handing on my own nails.  I did this pattern on all of my nails and it just wasn't getting better so I picked the best of the bunch and did the other nails differently.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 15: Delicate print.  I am anything but delicate.  I spent all going through my nail wheels and stamping binder to decide what to do.  I kept being drawn to a polish from my August mystery bag called Woven Tapestry.  I then found a print on my BM-321 plate that reminded me of tapestries.  I painted all my nails with Pure Ice Absolutely Marvelous and one coat of Woven Tapestry on my ring finger and thumb.  I stamped Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Style Steel.  I also had my first incident of dropping an open bottle of polish on my carpet because after I tested the combination I never screwed the cap back on and so now I have Style Steel marks in my office.  Good thing for me it's almost blends in anyway and I hate the carpet.  I was more sad I wasted polish LOL.  The worst part was I grabbed it as it feel and ended up with so much polish on my right hand.  After clean up I still have champagne colored sparkles all over me. 

Sorry for the horrible cuticles.  I just saw that.  /shame





I could not get the right lighting for this.  This was the best picture and it looks almost purple.  In other lights and with flash it could be pink or even brown.  I am in love with the Woven Tapestry shade. 

I've been mulling over what to do for delicate too. I don't tend toward 'delicate' either with my style. I'm more "geometric, simple, and sturdy" with what I wear. The nails are a good area to push on these habits.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My brainstorms have been: nude colours, fine prints, fragile finishes: like feathers, beading, 3D add-ons, etc., and cute designs. I like your interpretation. Sorry you lost some polish in the process!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 16 tribal

I'm not good at free-handing on my own nails.  I did this pattern on all of my nails and it just wasn't getting better so I picked the best of the bunch and did the other nails differently.





Wow Donna! I love that ring finger pattern! It definitely feels tribal. And the colours you chose are beautiful together.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 16: Tribal

I took this challenge to a literal level.  After Googling images for "tribal nail art" I decided I wanted to go in a direction nobody else was going.  When I think tribal I think tattoos.  I used a plate from Claire's and stamped different designs from the same plate using Sinful Colors Black on Black over Sinful Colors Satin.









Bottom pic is with flash.  I kind of like how my nail almost disappears and all you see is the design.  I did this in a hurry to get caught up with the challenge and I really need to work on placement.  I love my thumb and pinkie most.

Nice Christa! I like the edgy, striking effect of the tattoos on a quiet nude. They are so sharp and tidy too!


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
ok, i just started doing 3D nail art so i'll tell you my experience so far.. hubby gave up on trying to put his 2 cents in on my nails(he doesnt even pay attention to them, just teases me now and then about my addiction) he knows i dont give a hoot about his opinion on my nails anyway..lol

i've found that with the stones,gems,studs,and slices the amount of time they last depends on how you treat them and affix them. some people use nail glue i stick them to the wet polish, also the amount of topcoat you use make a difference in wear, i found two to three coats works best. but when they are new you have this urge to rub them, touch them, and pick at them,lol

overall with normal dish washing, showers, work, and life mine lasts 2-3 days, but with the challenge they have been on for hours to a day, and i skip the top coat so i can reuse them later.

Thanks! I find mine usually ignores them or just shakes his head and teases me too!

I wonder about the longevity for me as I also love hot baths! Then again, my hands don't have to soak in the bath, and the materials don't tend to be water sensitive. But how do you wash your hair??? Maybe a flatter stud might not get caught if I've top-coated it to smooth out the edges... It seems the fimo flowers would rip right off!

The bath ended up being the death sentence for the option of using the water-based polishes - they would just come off as they never had enough time to cure, and even if they had 20 hours, I would be putting them on just-soaked nails, which wasn't any good.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 14 - flowers

I think this is adorable.  I'm going to do it for real after all this is over.




Words can not describe the awesomeness of this manicure.  I love it.  I am digging your blues.  Out of all the polishes I own I have more blue than anything else but I don't wear it often enough.


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 16, 2013)

If i use larger studs or slices i put enough topcoat on for them to be smooth,the smaller ones only seem to take a coat,i also try not to place them close to the edges if i want them to last..and i love the hot baths too so i feel your pain..they have killed many a mani...if i have really crazy 3d art going on i use rubber gloves,like the kind for coloring your hair or like dr gloves..tight fitting,when i wash my hair,the more calm art doesnt seem to be affected.i also wear them when i wash dishes..which is a habit i got into when i started even just painting regularly,i hated it at first,but its helped my cuticles a lot and protects the manis.the flower ones i posted i did only for the challenge and removed them a cpl hours later.if i had been planning on keeping them on a few days i would have used glue on the edges and several coats of topcoat.



> Thanks! I find mine usually ignores them or just shakes his head and teases me too! I wonder about the longevity for me as I also love hot baths! Then again, my hands don't have to soak in the bath, and the materials don't tend to be water sensitive. But how do you wash your hair??? Maybe a flatter stud might not get caught if I've top-coated it to smooth out the edges... It seems the fimo flowers would rip right off! The bath ended up being the death sentence for the option of using the water-based polishes - they would just come off as they never had enough time to cure, and even if they had 20 hours, I would be putting them on just-soaked nails, which wasn't any good.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 16 tribal

I'm not good at free-handing on my own nails.  I did this pattern on all of my nails and it just wasn't getting better so I picked the best of the bunch and did the other nails differently.





It looks like watercolor! Great job!


----------



## Christa W (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank all of you for your kind words.  There were too many to quote.  I love that nude color too and it's funny because I would have never picked it out.  I got it as part of a 4 pk I bought. 

We are halfway there!  How is everyone feeling?  I am happy I did this but bummed when I can't either keep what I did or just wear whatever I want. It reminds me of Homecoming spirit week in high school!!!  I appreciate all of your comments and feedback and even if I don't get a comment myself on every manicure, you are all amazing and talented!!!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are my first three entries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still need to make 3 more to catch up, but I'm working on it.

Polishes used: Zoya Chyna, Zoya Dahlia





Polishes used: Bondi Chasing The Sun, essie Bikini So Teeny, Julep Leighton, MASH nail design pen in Black





Polishes used: Color Club Mod in Manhattan, Bondi The Limelight, Lime Crime Crema de Limon, nail art gems





wow, you got talent!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 8: Metallic Nails.  I am posting a bit early because I am not sure how much time I will get at my actual PC tomorrow.  This is my spin on metallic nails.  The "metallic" part is Orly Dazzle which I have had forever, it was one of my first Sally Beauty purchases back in 2008.  I had never seen a foil or a color this shiny before.  For my other nails I used China Glaze Pelican Gray and using a Sharpie pen wrote the periodic table details for 3 metallic elements.  Starting from pointer is Ba for beryllium, Au for gold and Ti for titanium.  Together they spell "Beauti" my spin on the word beauty.  I have seen this done with just plain elements spelling out the word "polish" but these of course are actual metals.  I thought this was a fun way to look at the challenge.  I can't wait to see what you guys came up with.





This is also the first picture using my Sony DSC-W220 camera for posts.  It's not a fancy camera it's just a point and shoot but I found my card reader and hopefully my pics will look less blurry from here on out.

very cool idea!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 16, 2013)

You ladies all have great ideas for your nails. Can;t wait to see what you are coming up with in the next days!


----------



## Christa W (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You ladies all have great ideas for your nails. Can;t wait to see what you are coming up with in the next days!

Thank you so very much!  I am most looking forward to the last section of the challenge and seeing everyone's interpretations on art, fashion, books and songs!!!  I kind of wish there were more of that kind.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 16, 2013)

Pretty sure I just destroyed my camera dropping it in a friggin bowl of water  trying to do that horrible water marbling shit everyone is so crazy about and that I personally hate.

If I can't get it to dry out, I'm out of the challenge.  I only have one camera and without that, there's no point.  This leads me to my next statement which is that I've decided if I don't like to do it, I'm not even going to bother with it.  Water marbling isn't a challenge for me...I don't like it.  It just makes a friggin' mess.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty sure I just destroyed my camera dropping it in a friggin bowl of water  trying to do that horrible water marbling shit everyone is so crazy about and that I personally hate.

If I can't get it to dry out, I'm out of the challenge.  I only have one camera and without that, there's no point.  This leads me to my next statement which is that I've decided if I don't like to do it, I'm not even going to bother with it.  Water marbling isn't a challenge for me...I don't like it.  It just makes a friggin' mess.

Awe sorry about your camera!!  You don't have to do water marble if you don't want to.  I won't tell anybody.  I too am having a miserable day.  So much so that even getting nail mail didn't cheer me up.  I have only been successful with water marbling once that I loved.  Every other time it's been a mess and just kinda meh looking.  Are you trying the rice trick to dry it out?


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Awe sorry about your camera!!  You don't have to do water marble if you don't want to.  I won't tell anybody.  I too am having a miserable day.  So much so that even getting nail mail didn't cheer me up.  I have only been successful with water marbling once that I loved.  Every other time it's been a mess and just kinda meh looking.  Are you trying the rice trick to dry it out?

I think I've got it dried out but I'm pretty sure there'll be a permanent fuzzy spot on the lens.  I got a shot of that f***king stupid ass mani so there's that...but never again.  Argh.


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 16, 2013)

Aww, sorry about your camera..and i thought i had it bad when i flung the bowl with water and polish residue all over my end table,couch and floor. I agree about these manis..i hate water marbeling...its messy,and quite honestly im not a huge fan of how it looks...but i did already do mine too. There is one nail that looks like stone two that have swirls and one thats half and half and thats the good hand...never again...but i feel for you with the camera...i use my phone for pics and if the mani from hell woulda screwed it up i woulda had a tantrum to rival any three year old



> I think I've got it dried out but I'm pretty sure there'll be a permanent fuzzy spot on the lens. Â I got a shot of that f***king stupid ass mani so there's that...but never again. Â Argh.


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh yea...one horrible looking attempt at tribal,my creative juices are drained...so i have what looks like a rug.lol




Its bondi strawberry fields,horny mistress,fools and sally hanson black out.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty sure I just destroyed my camera dropping it in a friggin bowl of water  trying to do that horrible water marbling shit everyone is so crazy about and that I personally hate.

If I can't get it to dry out, I'm out of the challenge.  I only have one camera and without that, there's no point.  This leads me to my next statement which is that I've decided if I don't like to do it, I'm not even going to bother with it.  Water marbling isn't a challenge for me...I don't like it.  It just makes a friggin' mess.
Not a fan of water marbelin nail stuff either. I hope you get your canera dry without any permanent damage!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 16, 2013)

It does kind of remind me of an Oriental rug but it looks awesome and you did a way better job than I did.  I really do like it.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh yea...one horrible looking attempt at tribal,my creative juices are drained...so i have what looks like a rug.lol




Its bondi strawberry fields,horny mistress,fools and sally hanson black out.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh yea...one horrible looking attempt at tribal,my creative juices are drained...so i have what looks like a rug.lol




Its bondi strawberry fields,horny mistress,fools and sally hanson black out.
I really like it.  Not horrible at all.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh yea...one horrible looking attempt at tribal,my creative juices are drained...so i have what looks like a rug.lol




Its bondi strawberry fields,horny mistress,fools and sally hanson black out.

I really like the combination of the reds SF and HM here. They are really interesting together in this context. And lots of tribes weave blankets and rugs, so success! on that one. I think it looks great and would be happy to wear it for several days.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty sure I just destroyed my camera dropping it in a friggin bowl of water  trying to do that horrible water marbling shit everyone is so crazy about and that I personally hate.

If I can't get it to dry out, I'm out of the challenge.  I only have one camera and without that, there's no point.  This leads me to my next statement which is that I've decided if I don't like to do it, I'm not even going to bother with it.  Water marbling isn't a challenge for me...I don't like it.  It just makes a friggin' mess.

Oh, Donna! I'm so sorry to hear that happened! I would be so upset! I hope the camera, despite a potential spot, is in good enough shape that we can still enjoy your amazing manis here. Your creative style is really special to see, and is so inspiring.

I guess the future note for the water marble detesters is - please don't avoid a challenge just because of one mani. I don't know all the ways you could do this, but there is the idea of the pseudo-water-marble and I've seen a water marble stamp somewhere too! I am also entirely happy to see nothing from you for that day, if I can enjoy seeing your creative artwork for the rest of the challenge.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





I personally just haven't done enough water marbling to like it, because I'm not very good at it. I'm still at the stage that I sometimes get these enormous blobs of polish all over my fingers and nails from it, and have to clean up the mess. I've had at least one nail I like... I don't know if I'll ever like doing it, but I am personally amazed by the beautiful manis some people can achieve with this technique, as inconvenient as it may be compared to the typical mani. I think I'll likely still be trying it, but will keep my camera far away from the water.

I hope we'll be able to enjoy your other manis as soon as your camera is dry, Donna. I would miss you otherwise.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 17, 2013)

Day 17?  What day are we on?  I know it's glitters lol.  Here is my take.  One coat of Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Silver Sweep over Cover Girl Peelers polish so I could remove it easily.  Then 2 coats of OPI Which Witch is Which.  I then did some asymmetrical stripes using Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in In a Splash and Milani White Canvas nail art brush for the white lines.  My only issue was I didn't let the base dry first and it was so gummy and a hot mess.  I accidentally bumped it as I was walking back to my desk from my window after taking pictures and it all mangled.  I took it off immediately.  I really loved it though.


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 17, 2013)

I decided to go all glittet junkie for todays mani...its sally hanson instadri silver sweep and excessive smounts of loose glitter.lol


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow! Silver Sweep is really amazing! I'm enjoying it on the two of you. Somehow, I always feel these super glittery ones are inappropriate on me.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 17?  What day are we on?  I know it's glitters lol.  Here is my take.  One coat of Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Silver Sweep over Cover Girl Peelers polish so I could remove it easily.  Then 2 coats of OPI Which Witch is Which.  I then did some asymmetrical stripes using Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in In a Splash and Milani White Canvas nail art brush for the white lines.  My only issue was I didn't let the base dry first and it was so gummy and a hot mess.  I accidentally bumped it as I was walking back to my desk from my window after taking pictures and it all mangled.  I took it off immediately.  I really loved it though.




I like the way you have the opposing chevrons! How was the Peelers polish for removal?

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I decided to go all glittet junkie for todays mani...its sally hanson instadri silver sweep and excessive smounts of loose glitter.lol



That sure is glitter junkie. It looks almost as if you've recreated some of the Zoya Pixie dusts!


----------



## Christa W (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like the way you have the opposing chevrons! How was the Peelers polish for removal?

Normally it's great.  If it dries.  Eventually I will be putting Elmer's glue in an empty nail polish bottle but for now I will keep using this.  I have had it for almost 20 years so it's formula is a bit on the strange side.  2 coats if dried is perfect.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 17, 2013)

My glitter.  I went for a window pane effect.  It feels very winter to me.  Icy.  The one with the 3 "buttons" is supposed to represent frosty the snowman lol.  It looks really nice in person.  The pointer isn't dented.  It's the weird light thing that sometimes happens when I take pics under my magnifying lamp.  I used Squarehue Patriot which is a jelly. I put coats of Spoiled My Saturn Broke Down in between layers. It gives a barely there shimmer of glitter. I then used Sinful Queen of Beauty to make a tip and a dotted frame.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My glitter.  I went for a window pane effect.  It feels very winter to me.  Icy.  The one with the 3 "buttons" is supposed to represent frosty the snowman lol.  It looks really nice in person.  The pointer isn't dented.  It's the weird light thing that sometimes happens when I take pics under my magnifying lamp.  I used Squarehue Patriot which is a jelly. I put coats of Spoiled My Saturn Broke Down in between layers. It gives a barely there shimmer of glitter. I then used Sinful Queen of Beauty to make a tip and a dotted frame.





I was eagerly anticipating your glitter because if I recall in a thread somewhere you said you weren't the biggest fan of glitter and let me tell you lady you knocked it out of the park!  I love this so much.  I too get a wintry chilly type of vibe and it really looks awesome!!!


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 17, 2013)

ok, tomorrow's half moon mani:

i did a play on words and made the half moons actual little moons,lol 

used NYC bowery black, salon perfect sugar cube, and bondi top of the rock









 i cant decide if i like it or if i hate it...half the time it looks like moons to me, the other half i think it looks like i cant paint,lol


----------



## Christa W (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ok, tomorrow's half moon mani:

i did a play on words and made the half moons actual little moons,lol 

used NYC bowery black, salon perfect sugar cube, and bondi top of the rock









 i cant decide if i like it or if i hate it...half the time it looks like moons to me, the other half i think it looks like i cant paint,lol

I was going to try this too using Sally Hansen Sugar Fix textured polish.  I thought I might be able to just glob it on then put a bead or bb or something in it until I dried then pull it off and leave "craters".  I think your interpretation is awesome.


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I was going to try this too using Sally Hansen Sugar Fix textured polish.  I thought I might be able to just glob it on then put a bead or bb or something in it until I dried then pull it off and leave "craters".  I think your interpretation is awesome. 

thanks, i want to see your textured version! i never even thought about texture! i'm sure it will be awetastical!..me i'm a huge fan of sponging and dabbing and anything imperfect that takes minimal skill and effort...so what i did worked great for my trying to squeeze this challenge in with kids,work,husband and just life in general,lol but i can't wait to see what you come up with, all the girls on here are just so creative it blows my mind!


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 17, 2013)

this reminds me of my christmas tree, a few years back we redid it all in silver and blue...i love it!
Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My glitter.  I went for a window pane effect.  It feels very winter to me.  Icy.  The one with the 3 "buttons" is supposed to represent frosty the snowman lol.  It looks really nice in person.  The pointer isn't dented.  It's the weird light thing that sometimes happens when I take pics under my magnifying lamp.  I used Squarehue Patriot which is a jelly. I put coats of Spoiled My Saturn Broke Down in between layers. It gives a barely there shimmer of glitter. I then used Sinful Queen of Beauty to make a tip and a dotted frame.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
thanks, i want to see your textured version! i never even thought about texture! i'm sure it will be awetastical!..me i'm a huge fan of sponging and dabbing and anything imperfect that takes minimal skill and effort...so what i did worked great for my trying to squeeze this challenge in with kids,work,husband and just life in general,lol but i can't wait to see what you come up with, all the girls on here are just so creative it blows my mind!

I am obsessed with using non glittery texture polishes for art. I should be posting my version shortly.  I accidentally napped after work and overslept.  I have to do several of them because I am getting ready to go out of town for 4 days.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 17, 2013)

Day 18: Half moons - "That's not a moon, it's a space station"





Sorry for my really sloppy moon shapes.  I tried using a sticker but it pulled my polish off even after it was dry.  So I free handed them.  Base is China Glaze Pelican Gray.  Black is Wet n' Wild in Ebony Hates Chris which I used to try and do a one coat and the brush was mangled so I couldn't stay in the lines.  Cleanup was a nightmare and you can see I didn't do a very good job of it.  /facepalm.  Glitter is China Glaze Fairy Dust.  I then hand drew my thumb to be the Death Star and the Star Destroyer on my pointer.  The black and white are both Milani nail art and the yellow tail lights are Color Club in Daisy Does It.  Despite my sloppy application because I was rushing.  I LOVE this!!!  I will definitely be doing this again with more attention to detail but I am thrilled.  If I didn't have to catch up on the challenge I would leave it on forever!!!


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 18, 2013)

I love this! Especially the little ufo...too cute!



> Day 18: Half moons - "That's not a moon, it's a space station"
> 
> Sorry for my really sloppy moon shapes.Â  I tried using a sticker but it pulled my polish off even after it was dry.Â  So I free handed them.Â  Base is China Glaze Pelican Gray.Â  Black is Wet n' Wild in Ebony Hates Chris which I used to try and do a one coat and the brush was mangled so I couldn't stay in the lines.Â  Cleanup was a nightmare and you can see I didn't do a very good job of it.Â  /facepalm.Â  Glitter is China Glaze Fairy Dust.Â  I then hand drew my thumb to be the Death Star and the Star Destroyer on my pointer.Â  The black and white are both Milani nail art and the yellow tail lights are Color Club in Daisy Does It.Â  Despite my sloppy application because I was rushing.Â  I LOVE this!!!Â  I will definitely be doing this again with more attention to detail but I am thrilled.Â  If I didn't have to catch up on the challenge I would leave it on forever!!!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 18, 2013)

My half moon mani.  Now that I look at it, I'm not all that crazy about the colour combo.  Also, please ignore the greasy cuticles.  Oh my poor, dried up fingers!!


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 18, 2013)

I personally love the combo, im a big fan of very feminine colors paired with neutrals like greys and tans. And i love your take on the half moon, nice to see a change from circular moons. Im loving this challenge, all the creative ideas...i just want to try them all!



> My half moon mani. Â Now that I look at it, I'm not all that crazy about the colour combo. Â Also, please ignore the greasy cuticles. Â Oh my poor, dried up fingers!!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 18, 2013)

That is wicked cute!!
 
Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 18: Half moons - "That's not a moon, it's a space station"





Sorry for my really sloppy moon shapes.  I tried using a sticker but it pulled my polish off even after it was dry.  So I free handed them.  Base is China Glaze Pelican Gray.  Black is Wet n' Wild in Ebony Hates Chris which I used to try and do a one coat and the brush was mangled so I couldn't stay in the lines.  Cleanup was a nightmare and you can see I didn't do a very good job of it.  /facepalm.  Glitter is China Glaze Fairy Dust.  I then hand drew my thumb to be the Death Star and the Star Destroyer on my pointer.  The black and white are both Milani nail art and the yellow tail lights are Color Club in Daisy Does It.  Despite my sloppy application because I was rushing.  I LOVE this!!!  I will definitely be doing this again with more attention to detail but I am thrilled.  If I didn't have to catch up on the challenge I would leave it on forever!!!


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My half moon mani.  Now that I look at it, I'm not all that crazy about the colour combo.  Also, please ignore the greasy cuticles.  Oh my poor, dried up fingers!!





This is so pretty It could have worked for the delecate challenge too.  Can I ask how you did it?  I keep staring at it and the only thing I would this of was did she use the torn side of a spiral note book. because if she did she made that look GOOD!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is so pretty It could have worked for the delecate challenge too.  Can I ask how you did it?  I keep staring at it and the only thing I would this of was did she use the torn side of a spiral note book. because if she did she made that look GOOD!

I dotted the grey into the pink leaving some space between the dots so it looks interlocking.


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is so pretty It could have worked for the delecate challenge too.  Can I ask how you did it?  I keep staring at it and the only thing I would this of was did she use the torn side of a spiral note book. because if she did she made that look GOOD!

it does look like notebook paper...but my first thoughts were little pink crown or toe separators,lmao


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 18, 2013)

i jumped the gun a bit and have tomorrow's done already, so heres my galaxy mani:





i used a base of this polish that was missing its name from icing(its an amazing deep grey with blue sparkles and no matter what angle i got it in i could not get it to show up on the picture)

sponged on salon perfect sugar cube, bondi brick road, julep oscar, pure ice in no means no, busted, and beware

finished it off with i'm vers

and theres no dents of squishes, its just the angle...

first galaxy mani and i think i'm probably going to do it again...maybe a few times


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
it does look like notebook paper...but my first thoughts were little pink crown or toe separators,lmao

Toe separators!!!  I totally see that lol!


----------



## Christa W (Sep 18, 2013)

Day 19: Galaxy nails.  I am going out on a limb on this one.  Just go with it.

These are my Jackson "Galaxies".  See out there!!!  I love these more than words can say!  It's just Sinful Colors in Satin with my usual which and black striping paints and dotting tool for eyes.  Oh and the mouth is pink Kiss nail art brush.  I tried doing the glasses on my pointer in olive green holographic polish but it didn't stand out enough so I nixed it.  Of course I included a shot of my cat Little Boots.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 18, 2013)

Since I will be out of town and the mobile site doesn't allow me to upload pictures due to compatibility issues, I will be posting the next 2 days also so I will be caught up when I get back on Sunday.

Day 20: Water Marble.

Nothing fancy here just Sinful Colors Neon Melon and Pink over Milani White on the Spot.  I hit a finger on the glass (middle)  while doing my finger next to it so there was a slight hole.  I put a stick on rhinestone on it just to cover it then I ended up putting one on all 4.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 18, 2013)

Day 21:  Inspired by a color.  I really don't get this one since we already had to follow colors for the first 3rd of the challenge but I decided to go with the color pink.









Depending on what lighting this was in the colors looked every similar when in fact they are pretty different.  On the pinkie is OPI Pussy Galore.  I have been lemming after this for quite some time and bought it as a "you deserve it" present to myself yesterday along with Peace, Love &amp; OPI.  The middle and ring fingers are Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Pink Blink with Color Club Foil Me Once stamped my favorite image from Bundle Monster BM317.  The pointer and thumb are Nicole by OPI in Naturally from the Selena Gomez collection.  I suppose this one could have worked for delicate as well.   I really love the OPI textured polishes.  I have this shade on my toes as well.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 18, 2013)

My galaxy nails.  I did them with all Madison Street Beauty polishes.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 18, 2013)

Cute and clever!
 
 
Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 19: Galaxy nails.  I am going out on a limb on this one.  Just go with it.

These are my Jackson "Galaxies".  See out there!!!  I love these more than words can say!  It's just Sinful Colors in Satin with my usual which and black striping paints and dotting tool for eyes.  Oh and the mouth is pink Kiss nail art brush.  I tried doing the glasses on my pointer in olive green holographic polish but it didn't stand out enough so I nixed it.  Of course I included a shot of my cat Little Boots.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 20, 2013)

This is the water marble that caused me to screw up my camera.  I hate it.  I hate water marbling and I will never do it again.  Also, I have no idea how you can take a bunch of near florescent colours and make them look so muddy when you use them to water marble.


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is the water marble that caused me to screw up my camera.  I hate it.  I hate water marbling and I will never do it again.  Also, I have no idea how you can take a bunch of near florescent colours and make them look so muddy when you use them to water marble.





For what it is worth I really like it very disco tastic!!!!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
For what it is worth I really like it very disco tastic!!!! 

Thank you, doll.  I might like it if I wasn't so pissed about it lol.


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 20, 2013)

here's my pathetic attempt at marbling, this is the cause for polishy residue water flying all over my living room...

for what it's worth i broke down and got bondi lady liberty again last week(lol...i knew i wouldn't hold out long)

other colors are salon perfect sugar cube,sally hanson black out, and essie naughty nautical.

As much as i agree with Donna about water marbling...i have a polish i HAVE to try out today...so it may have to be a replacement for this one that is half stone marble and half swirly marble...i guess i can lie and say its an accent or i was going for true to nature variances...but really i just suck at it,LOL


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thank you so very much!  I am most looking forward to the last section of the challenge and seeing everyone's interpretations on art, fashion, books and songs!!!  I kind of wish there were more of that kind.

We're all different. I suspect that section might be more challenging = difficult = maybe not as much fun for me to come up with but we'll see   for me than the more literal, "anti-pun" intended




, basic inspirations. Certainly we'll see some more exciting variety; and I am really looking forward to others' interpretations! For my personal comfort, I like a balance of these different categories. To make the first part more stimulating for you (if it's like that in the future - I'm thinking it would be really cool to do a follow-on of this series with all nails inspired by others' work from this round, and I'm sure everyone has different unique ideas for a new round!), you could always do "red fashion", "orange movie", "yellow book", "green art", etc. I'm so glad these challenges took place (for me, particularly the "slow" one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) because they are so inspiring and motivating, and I have learned a lot by trying new things.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
We're all different. I suspect that section might be more challenging = difficult = maybe not as much fun for me to come up with but we'll see   for me than the more literal, "anti-pun" intended



, basic inspirations. Certainly we'll see some more exciting variety; and I am really looking forward to others' interpretations! For my personal comfort, I like a balance of these different categories. To make the first part more stimulating for you (if it's like that in the future - I'm thinking it would be really cool to do a follow-on of this series with all nails inspired by others' work from this round, and* I'm sure everyone has different unique ideas for a new round*!), you could always do "red fashion", "orange movie", "yellow book", "green art", etc. I'm so glad these challenges took place (for me, particularly the "slow" one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) because they are so inspiring and motivating, and I have learned a lot by trying new things.
I will honestly probably never do this again.  My fingers and cuticles are a wreck.  There's still 11 days left and I am so over it, it's not even funny.  I can't wait for it to end.  Of course, after the water marble camera fiasco, I just got really witchy about it.  I may feel differently in 6 months.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 


This is fantastic. It is such a beautiful effect with the blue. The bright intensity of it is spectacular! And the sparkles definitely give it a Christmas vibe.

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 


I love the effect with the dotting! I think the colour combo depends on your mood. In some cases - like if I was feeling like a ballerina in a dance class Hahah!, it might be completely perfect!


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ok, tomorrow's half moon mani:

i did a play on words and made the half moons actual little moons,lol 

used NYC bowery black, salon perfect sugar cube, and bondi top of the rock









 i cant decide if i like it or if i hate it...half the time it looks like moons to me, the other half i think it looks like i cant paint,lol

Actual moons is awesome. I think you'd love it completely if you had further indicators of the night sky in there, like a few stars here and there. It would look fully deliberate and committed.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will honestly probably never do this again.  My fingers and cuticles are a wreck.  There's still 11 days left and I am so over it, it's not even funny.  I can't wait for it to end.  Of course, after the water marble camera fiasco, I just got really witchy about it.  I may feel differently in 6 months.

I wouldn't be happy either if I was doing the "one-a-day" route. I would find it too much pressure, wouldn't enjoy parting with my creations, and would find it hard on the skin and nails. I don't have the time to do a mani a day anyway. Maybe next time you can join us "slow folks" in the mani every three or four days group. That really works very well for me. I can see how the other way is really too much.

I guess the alternative strategy would be to stock and not share photos of manis as you do them through the year, and then submit them to the appropriate category when the time comes up, giving yourself a lot more time to work on the "unanticipated" categories. I don't think this would work as well, simply because if it's exciting and went well, you want to share it right away! And if part of the goal is to stimulate creativity and generate mani ideas, well, that isn't happening.

One plus with (at least the slow version) is that it's keeping me distracted from the fact I don't yet have my Fall Bondi polishes. Every once in a while, I'm still really wishing I had a certain colour while doing these manis - like Copp'a Feel would be really good for my upcoming metallic, but it's forcing me to test all the others out, thoroughly. And I can also now check if they work for stamping, since I have those new tools! I won't be finished with the "marathon" until December, I think, and I would be open to continuing with another at that point, especially one with a weekly or biweekly schedule. It is so very much easier than what you're doing. I hope you will feel differently in 6 months.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



here's my pathetic attempt at marbling, this is the cause for polishy residue water flying all over my living room...

for what it's worth i broke down and got bondi lady liberty again last week(lol...i knew i wouldn't hold out long)

other colors are salon perfect sugar cube,sally hanson black out, and essie naughty nautical.

As much as i agree with Donna about water marbling...i have a polish i HAVE to try out today...so it may have to be a replacement for this one that is half stone marble and half swirly marble...i guess i can lie and say its an accent or i was going for true to nature variances...but really i just suck at it,LOL

I like your "stone" marble index finger. It's a very cool effect and I'm completely aligned with you on the "true to nature variances" comment. Tee, hee. I'm in the same boat - that is - lack of experience. My last one had very many unique and non-deliberate variations. Despite that, yours looks good! The colour combination is really pretty too.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i jumped the gun a bit and have tomorrow's done already, so heres my galaxy mani:





i used a base of this polish that was missing its name from icing(its an amazing deep grey with blue sparkles and no matter what angle i got it in i could not get it to show up on the picture)

sponged on salon perfect sugar cube, bondi brick road, julep oscar, pure ice in no means no, busted, and beware

finished it off with i'm vers

and theres no dents of squishes, its just the angle...

first galaxy mani and i think i'm probably going to do it again...maybe a few times

Cool! I've never done one either, but these are really interesting. I was surprised you chose yellow for yours, but it really works. I look forward to seeing your future variations.


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 21, 2013)

day 21...a color...PINK!!!!!!!

big surprise huh?

this is OPI still into pink,essence party princess, ans sally hanson black out...and silver studs.









the middle and ring fingers have 2 pink sections: one with glitter one without...kinda hard to see in a photo but irl its really evident


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is the water marble that caused me to screw up my camera.  I hate it.  I hate water marbling and I will never do it again.  Also, I have no idea how you can take a bunch of near florescent colours and make them look so muddy when you use them to water marble.





Bad camera destroying mani! Bad! Bad! Bad!

The problem is, it's like trying to scold a cute puppy, it's really hard to do since it looks so nice. I really like the brightness you achieved. I think it's an aesthetic success and the marbled-dotted area stemming from the green amid the orange is particularly interesting.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank all of you for your kind words.  There were too many to quote.  I love that nude color too and it's funny because I would have never picked it out.  I got it as part of a 4 pk I bought. 

We are halfway there!  How is everyone feeling?  I am happy I did this but bummed when I can't either keep what I did or just wear whatever I want. It reminds me of Homecoming spirit week in high school!!!  I appreciate all of your comments and feedback and even if I don't get a comment myself on every manicure, you are all amazing and talented!!!  Keep up the good work!

I do have to ask Christa, how do you get such sharp, dark images from stamping? Any tips are appreciated!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 21, 2013)

I thought the inspired by a colour is kinda dumb seeing as how we did colours already.  Mine was supposed to be tone on tone flowers but I think they more resemble some kind of sea creature than they do flowers.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought the inspired by a colour is kinda dumb seeing as how we did colours already.  Mine was supposed to be tone on tone flowers but I think they more resemble some kind of sea creature than they do flowers.





I really love this colour! And it doesn't really matter if they're echinoderms or flowers, because they're still pretty.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My galaxy nails.  I did them with all Madison Street Beauty polishes.

Nice! Does everyone do these galaxy manis by sponging or are there different techniques?


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 21:  Inspired by a color.  I really don't get this one since we already had to follow colors for the first 3rd of the challenge but I decided to go with the color pink.









Depending on what lighting this was in the colors looked every similar when in fact they are pretty different.  On the pinkie is OPI Pussy Galore.  I have been lemming after this for quite some time and bought it as a "you deserve it" present to myself yesterday along with Peace, Love &amp; OPI.  The middle and ring fingers are Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Pink Blink with Color Club Foil Me Once stamped my favorite image from Bundle Monster BM317.  The pointer and thumb are Nicole by OPI in Naturally from the Selena Gomez collection.  I suppose this one could have worked for delicate as well.   I really love the OPI textured polishes.  I have this shade on my toes as well.

Looks like we needed a pink category umder colours as so many people are choosing pink for the colour inspiration. The hearts in this combo are really great


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 21, 2013)

day 22: inspired by a song

Thanks to my son Nick, he told me i just had to do party rock anthem since its his favorite...kinda glad i did, it was fun.





thumb is bondi the limelight with opi still into pink zebra stripes and sally hanson black out to do the "everyday im shuffling" guy lol

index is sh black out and salon perfect sugar cube for the glasses

middle is bondi fool's and sh black out for the little robot head guy from the video

ring is pure ice beware with bondi the limelight and opi still into pink (outlined with a sharpie pen)

pinky is salon perfect sugar cube, bondi the limelight, opi still into pink, and sh black out for the neon leopard


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  day 22: inspired by a song

Thanks to my son Nick, he told me i just had to do party rock anthem since its his favorite...kinda glad i did, it was fun.





thumb is bondi the limelight with opi still into pink zebra stripes and sally hanson black out to do the "everyday im shuffling" guy lol

index is sh black out and salon perfect sugar cube for the glasses

middle is bondi fool's and sh black out for the little robot head guy from the video

ring is pure ice beware with bondi the limelight and opi still into pink (outlined with a sharpie pen)

pinky is salon perfect sugar cube, bondi the limelight, opi still into pink, and sh black out for the neon leopard

Wow!  Just... wow!  You should post this on the band's FB page!  It's amazing!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 21, 2013)

So cute and clever!
 
Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  day 22: inspired by a song

Thanks to my son Nick, he told me i just had to do party rock anthem since its his favorite...kinda glad i did, it was fun.





thumb is bondi the limelight with opi still into pink zebra stripes and sally hanson black out to do the "everyday im shuffling" guy lol

index is sh black out and salon perfect sugar cube for the glasses

middle is bondi fool's and sh black out for the little robot head guy from the video

ring is pure ice beware with bondi the limelight and opi still into pink (outlined with a sharpie pen)

pinky is salon perfect sugar cube, bondi the limelight, opi still into pink, and sh black out for the neon leopard


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 22, 2013)

I bet you can guess my song!  I still suck at freehand though.  Although I'm kinda digging my nearly full moons.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I bet you can guess my song!  I still suck at freehand though.  Although I'm kinda digging my nearly full moons. 




I love it!

  Funny Pink Floyd story...when I was in high school, I bought "The Wall" album while we were visiting grandparents who lived about 150 miles away from us. On the way home from the visit, we had a car accident and my record warped from the heat since it was a while before we could get our belongings out of the wreckage. I was really upset about it, so I played it anyway, big hump and all and surprisingingly enough, it sounded exactly the same.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I do have to ask Christa, how do you get such sharp, dark images from stamping? Any tips are appreciated!

For this one I used a bottle of Sinful Colors Black on Black that was about a third gone so it's getting incredibly thick.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought the inspired by a colour is kinda dumb seeing as how we did colours already.  Mine was supposed to be tone on tone flowers but I think they more resemble some kind of sea creature than they do flowers.





So I looked at blog posts from Chalkboard Nails and More Nail Polish and the "inspired by a color" actually means by the bottle color name.  That makes way more sense!!   Beautiful manicure of course!


----------



## Christa W (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  day 22: inspired by a song

Thanks to my son Nick, he told me i just had to do party rock anthem since its his favorite...kinda glad i did, it was fun.





thumb is bondi the limelight with opi still into pink zebra stripes and sally hanson black out to do the "everyday im shuffling" guy lol

index is sh black out and salon perfect sugar cube for the glasses

middle is bondi fool's and sh black out for the little robot head guy from the video

ring is pure ice beware with bondi the limelight and opi still into pink (outlined with a sharpie pen)

pinky is salon perfect sugar cube, bondi the limelight, opi still into pink, and sh black out for the neon leopard

OMG I love so much!!! It's awesome.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I bet you can guess my song!  I still suck at freehand though.  Although I'm kinda digging my nearly full moons. 




Loving it!


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 22, 2013)

getting ready for tomorrow, so day 23 of the challenge...a movie..again my son picked the theme and it's ET

I used a polish i got from icing sans name..its dark grey with blue micro glitter, but looks black on the pic. also used salon perfect sugar cube, SH black out, bondi top of the rock and horny mistress.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So I looked at blog posts from Chalkboard Nails and More Nail Polish and the "inspired by a color" actually means by the bottle color name.  That makes way more sense!!   Beautiful manicure of course!

The name of the polish?  Like Turned Up Turquoise?  What if your polish is named Use Protection?  (yep, I have that colour, spoiled or sinful...forget which.)  And it makes even less sense to me.  I'm obviously dumb as a box of rocks because I don't get it.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The name of the polish?  Like Turned Up Turquoise?  What if your polish is named Use Protection?  (yep, I have that colour, spoiled or sinful...forget which.)  And it makes even less sense to me.  I'm obviously dumb as a box of rocks because I don't get it.

Yes that's what Sarah at Chalkboard Nails did stating she was also confused.  She did Color Club Wild Cactus and did cactus art etc.  I have some pretty awful nail polish names (Pussy Galore!!!).  It seems kind of counter intuitive if the polish color already describes what's in it like my Hit Polish Jack loves Sally.  It's inspired by Nightmare Before Christmas in which when you wear it it looks like her dress mixed with his colors.  Other than doing an accent nail in the glitter and Jack and Sally faces, I think the polish speaks for itself.  So confused. 

Now if I could just get motivated to do my song mani.  I had a great trip but I was so relieved to not have to do my nails to anything specific for 4 days!


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
For this one I used a bottle of Sinful Colors Black on Black that was about a third gone so it's getting incredibly thick.

It is spectacular. I'm quite disappointed with the Konad Gold Black for its lack of intensity. And the pure White isn't very sharp for me either. I question whether part of it might be a skill thing, but not sure how it could be.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I bet you can guess my song!  I still suck at freehand though.  Although I'm kinda digging my nearly full moons. 




Nice! My favourite is your middle finger. Who knew black was a good base for colour like this?


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  getting ready for tomorrow, so day 23 of the challenge...a movie..again my son picked the theme and it's ET

I used a polish i got from icing sans name..its dark grey with blue micro glitter, but looks black on the pic. also used salon perfect sugar cube, SH black out, bondi top of the rock and horny mistress.





So great! I find the multi-nail images fascinating!


----------



## Christa W (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  getting ready for tomorrow, so day 23 of the challenge...a movie..again my son picked the theme and it's ET

I used a polish i got from icing sans name..its dark grey with blue micro glitter, but looks black on the pic. also used salon perfect sugar cube, SH black out, bondi top of the rock and horny mistress.




This is awesome!


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 23, 2013)

thanks for the mani love ladies...on a nail art related note, im excited my striping tape FINALLY came today...woot! now i can do clean lines! lmao! i've been waiting for over a month....


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 23, 2013)

I just watched The Outsiders on netflix lol.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just watched The Outsiders on netflix lol.




Love it!


----------



## Christa W (Sep 23, 2013)

I can not seem to realize my concept for the song or movie.  I think I need to stop thinking so hard.  I have tried on some throw away nails and it's been a disaster!!  I also have to actually go into the office so I need to not have the nails I was intending to make for tonight.  I hope to get caught up very very soon this whole trip put me out of my groove!


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 23, 2013)

Love it, your nails always look amazing!
Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just watched The Outsiders on netflix lol.


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can not seem to realize my concept for the song or movie.  I think I need to stop thinking so hard.  I have tried on some throw away nails and it's been a disaster!!  I also have to actually go into the office so I need to not have the nails I was intending to make for tonight.  I hope to get caught up very very soon this whole trip put me out of my groove!

I'm sure you will get it from mind to nail, your nails are always so creative and cute!


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 24, 2013)

Day 24: a book

Tick Tock by Dean Koontz

Sally Hanson Black out and Salon Perfect Sugar cube





not my most creative but it looks a lot like the cover and i do love all his books and this was the first that i knew what to do for it,lol


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 24, 2013)

Book:


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 25, 2013)

i'm pretty unfashionable...so for fashion i just did nail art fashion and used it as an excuse to practice with my fimo fruits,lol

The polish is OPI a Like-Haley Story, used fimo fruit slices and an UNGODLY amount of I'm Vers and clearly quick. also used a big ol' dab of nail glue on each slice to hold the edges down. I did them a few days ago and they lasted up until i removed it to do something different.

I guess you could say what i'm wearing now is military fashion...lol (really i just wanted to use the polishes) that one is Square Hue Valor and Milani Hi-Tech


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 25, 2013)

Not really feeling my fashion...it's based on a dress I saw.  It's dizzying!


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just watched The Outsiders on netflix lol.





I love the colours Donna!


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 25, 2013)

These both scare me a bit, but have a level of cuteness too. Why for Dexter? Because they're pink and purple! (and red). Objective achieved!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 24: a book

Tick Tock by Dean Koontz

Sally Hanson Black out and Salon Perfect Sugar cube





not my most creative but it looks a lot like the cover and i do love all his books and this was the first that i knew what to do for it,lol


Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Book:


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i'm pretty unfashionable...so for fashion i just did nail art fashion and used it as an excuse to practice with my fimo fruits,lol

The polish is OPI a Like-Haley Story, used fimo fruit slices and an UNGODLY amount of I'm Vers and clearly quick. also used a big ol' dab of nail glue on each slice to hold the edges down. I did them a few days ago and they lasted up until i removed it to do something different.

I guess you could say what i'm wearing now is military fashion...lol (really i just wanted to use the polishes) that one is Square Hue Valor and Milani Hi-Tech









I really love your fimo fruit, especially with the sugary tops. So great! The "sugar" is such a nice feature. And it's super that you got it to last so well given the day-to-day. I've always thought about doing a fimo fruit mani - just haven't gotten to it yet - no fruit either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The greens are great, but the pink is where it's at - I think I'm holding on to summer.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not really feeling my fashion...it's based on a dress I saw.  It's dizzying! 





I love the red &amp; white combo, and the dots are great. My fave is the simplest one, though - the middle finger.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 25, 2013)

Unfortunately, my nails gave in and I had to cut them very short, so this is my last challenge submission.

Inspired by Dries van Noten Summer 2013 collection.


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 26, 2013)

day 26, pattern..i did argyle pattern

used bondi fools and essence mr. rusty. did the dotted lines with a sharpie pen.


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 26, 2013)

we are almost there ladies...after this i'm taking AT LEAST a couple weeks off with nothing but Nail Tek II and cuticle cream and oils touching my nails! my nails have never been in good shape to begin with, but they are so thin and flaky...yes flaky, now. they need major lovin!


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Unfortunately, my nails gave in and I had to cut them very short, so this is my last challenge submission.

Inspired by Dries van Noten Summer 2013 collection.













Wow! This is a beautiful colour combination. Now I know when I get to this theme, I really should look at some fashion show images for the inspiration, rather than using the concept of fashion as the inspiration. I'm sorry to hear about your nails.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  day 26, pattern..i did argyle pattern

used bondi fools and essence mr. rusty. did the dotted lines with a sharpie pen.





So beautiful! I'm surprised by how yellow and bright Fools' is on you. Do you have a unique base under it?


----------



## OiiO (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  day 26, pattern..i did argyle pattern

used bondi fools and essence mr. rusty. did the dotted lines with a sharpie pen.




I love this manicure, it looks so neat and tidy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And the color combo is beautiful!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow! This is a beautiful colour combination. Now I know when I get to this theme, I really should look at some fashion show images for the inspiration, rather than using the concept of fashion as the inspiration. I'm sorry to hear about your nails.
Thank you Monika! I used to google other people's manicures to get inspiration for the challenges, but I found that my nail art is always more creative when I simply search for anything other than nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 26, 2013)

I saw a commercial with the Bay City Roller's Saturday Night song in it.  I was 12 when they were every little girl's wet dream lol.  Oy. 

This is another squarehue polish.  I love this so much.  I am becoming a giant fan of their polishes and I really wish they had the attention Bondi gets.  It's a great sub and the polishes are to die for.  The bottle is fantastic too.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw a commercial with the Bay City Roller's Saturday Night song in it.  I was 12 when they were every little girl's wet dream lol.  Oy. 

This is another squarehue polish.  I love this so much.  I am becoming a giant fan of their polishes and I really wish they had the attention Bondi gets.  It's a great sub and the polishes are to die for.  The bottle is fantastic too.





The color is beautiful! I've been keeping an eye on Square Hue ever since they launched, and even considered subscribing at some point, but at this time it makes more sense to me to support 5-free companies like Zoya and Bondi rather than 3-free.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah.  I don't care about 3-4-5 whatever free.  Everything is poison and a little poison polish isn't going to make a difference now.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The color is beautiful! I've been keeping an eye on Square Hue ever since they launched, and even considered subscribing at some point, but at this time it makes more sense to me to support 5-free companies like Zoya and Bondi rather than 3-free.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

You know, I just realized that your mani above reminds me of England  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The red and the plaid, all look so British!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 26, 2013)

I did it because I was thinking of the Bay City Rollers after seeing a commercial featuring one of their songs.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote:

Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You know, I just realized that your mani above reminds me of England  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The red and the plaid, all look so British!


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw a commercial with the Bay City Roller's Saturday Night song in it.  I was 12 when they were every little girl's wet dream lol.  Oy. 

This is another squarehue polish.  I love this so much.  I am becoming a giant fan of their polishes and I really wish they had the attention Bondi gets.  It's a great sub and the polishes are to die for.  The bottle is fantastic too.





It's so lovely Donna! How do you do the thin lines in this context?


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 26, 2013)

I just used the Kiss nail art striping polishes.  The first time I did it, the lines came out too thick so I had to have a do-over.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's so lovely Donna! How do you do the thin lines in this context?


----------



## Christa W (Sep 26, 2013)

Sorry ladies.  I didn't fizzle out I promise.  I had to go into the office for work for 3 days which is completely unheard of for me and I have been so wiped out.  I was on a project that wasn't supposed to end until the 1st of October giving me plenty of time to finish the challenges but I ended up having to go back to my normal job which is much more time consuming and important.  I will catch up starting tomorrow!!!


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 26, 2013)

Got my day 27 artwork themed mani for tomorrow done: inspired by Monet





polishes used: Bondi blue skies, fuchsia-istic and brick road, pure ice french kiss, square hue valor, essie play date 

ETA: I'm gonna follow Donna's lead and add the painting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





not nearly as vivid, but I'm no Monet!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 27, 2013)

Also inspired by Monet.  This was my first time using the water mixing method.  I hope to do better next time.  I love the effect you get from it.





My inspiration:


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my day 27 artwork themed mani for tomorrow done: inspired by Monet





polishes used: Bondi blue skies, fuchsia-istic and brick road, pure ice french kiss, square hue valor, essie play date 


Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also inspired by Monet.  This was my first time using the water mixing method.  I hope to do better next time.  I love the effect you get from it.





My inspiration:





Both, really gorgeous! 

Donna...what's water mixing? I tried to google it, but found mostly recipes to make stuff for your nail fungus (lol), or water marbling tutorials.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Both, really gorgeous! 

Donna...what's water mixing? I tried to google it, but found mostly recipes to make stuff for your nail fungus (lol), or water marbling tutorials.

Thanks for asking - I'm just catching up here - my computer is on the fritz, so I'm trying to use DH's and it just isn't the same. Keyboard is all shifted, aargh! I was wondering the same thing - what is water mixing?


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

Striping polish or no, I am so impressed by how thin and straight they are!


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my day 27 artwork themed mani for tomorrow done: inspired by Monet





polishes used: Bondi blue skies, fuchsia-istic and brick road, pure ice french kiss, square hue valor, essie play date 
Lissa, this one has such an interesting smoky effect to it. Is it a filter with the photography to enhance the effect on the nails? It feels like a rainy day in France.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Also inspired by Monet.  This was my first time using the water mixing method.  I hope to do better next time.  I love the effect you get from it.





My inspiration:





I think you really achieved the bright, fresh feel inspired by the painting. Blues, aaaah, my favourite! Beautiful!


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lissa, this one has such an interesting smoky effect to it. Is it a filter with the photography to enhance the effect on the nails? It feels like a rainy day in France.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

no special filters, just the crappy yellow lighting in my hall and the polish being sponged and dotted,lol...its a little duller because i only used one coat of i'm vers on it instead of 2, maybe thats it.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 27, 2013)

You mix a drop of polish with a little more water than polish.  Stir it up and dot it thickly.  Wait a minute then dip a pointy q-tip in the center of the dot.  It picks up the water and leaves an open-ish circle of polish.  I don't think I used enough water so a lot of them never reached open circle status.  I saw a pic on pintrest and hers was to die for.  I want mine to look like hers so I'll keep practicing until I get it right.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Both, really gorgeous! 

Donna...what's water mixing? I tried to google it, but found mostly recipes to make stuff for your nail fungus (lol), or water marbling tutorials.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

I have never heard of this technique before, but then again I'm still only learning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll definitely try it out some day!


----------



## Christa W (Sep 27, 2013)

Day 27: Artwork. 

I am posting out of order so I can at least get caught up.  I took a trip to the art museum in Toledo, OH a few years ago when I was an Art Appreciation student.  They say art speaks to you and this painting floored me.  I love symbols and geometric shapes as well as history, not to mention my German heritage so this was and is my favorite painting and I created my own rendition on my nails. 

*Portrait of a German Officer*, 1914
Marsden Hartley (American, 1877â€“1943)
Oil on canvas





*My nails*, 2013

Christa W (American 1977- )

Polish on nails.  Sinful Colors Laced Up, Strapped, Whipped, My Turn, Milani White on the Spot &amp; Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightening. 





I like them all but I could not get the gray matte polish to play nice.  If that were done better it would have been so much cooler.  But it does look brush stroke like and the colors are spot on.  I love these polishes from the Leather Luxe collection I can't say enough about them.  They were a little difficult to paint with using a free hand brush but I love the finish.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 27, 2013)

Day 24: Book

I created a manicure inspired by one of my favorite books Red Seas Over Red Skies by Scott Lynch.  This follow up to his debut novel The Lies of Locke Lamora was purchased by me first actually not realizing it was a sequel and having found it for less than $2.00 when our book store closed in the mall.  I won't get into a whole synopsis here but if you enjoy fantasy fiction go check him out on Amazon.  The third book in the series is set to drop next month.  I am including a cover shot so you can see where my idea comes from.  It's a bit hard to see but looks like a watercolor in person.  For the manicure I painted my entire nail with Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in  Grape Going to simulate a sky.  I painted the tips with China Glaze VIII then painted over it with Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Rapid Red.  I then used Insta-Dri in Man-go Team, China Glaze Hawaiian Punch and the Rapid Red and sponged the clouds in the sky.  I then stamped the pirate ship with Bundle Monsters H13 in Sinful Colors Black on Black.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 24: Book

I created a manicure inspired by one of my favorite books Red Seas Over Red Skies by Scott Lynch.  This follow up to his debut novel The Lies of Locke Lamora was purchased by me first actually not realizing it was a sequel and having found it for less than $2.00 when our book store closed in the mall.  I won't get into a whole synopsis here but if you enjoy fantasy fiction go check him out on Amazon.  The third book in the series is set to drop next month.  I am including a cover shot so you can see where my idea comes from.  It's a bit hard to see but looks like a watercolor in person.  For the manicure I painted my entire nail with Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in  Grape Going to simulate a sky.  I painted the tips with China Glaze VIII then painted over it with Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Rapid Red.  I then used Insta-Dri in Man-go Team, China Glaze Hawaiian Punch and the Rapid Red and sponged the clouds in the sky.  I then stamped the pirate ship with Bundle Monsters H13 in Sinful Colors Black on Black.









Oh, this is so amazingly gorgeous!  I love every detail!  It's so intricate!  

And... now I want to read the books, too.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 27, 2013)

Gorgeous!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Day 24: Book

I created a manicure inspired by one of my favorite books Red Seas Over Red Skies by Scott Lynch.  This follow up to his debut novel The Lies of Locke Lamora was purchased by me first actually not realizing it was a sequel and having found it for less than $2.00 when our book store closed in the mall.  I won't get into a whole synopsis here but if you enjoy fantasy fiction go check him out on Amazon.  The third book in the series is set to drop next month.  I am including a cover shot so you can see where my idea comes from.  It's a bit hard to see but looks like a watercolor in person.  For the manicure I painted my entire nail with Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in  Grape Going to simulate a sky.  I painted the tips with China Glaze VIII then painted over it with Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Rapid Red.  I then used Insta-Dri in Man-go Team, China Glaze Hawaiian Punch and the Rapid Red and sponged the clouds in the sky.  I then stamped the pirate ship with Bundle Monsters H13 in Sinful Colors Black on Black.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Gorgeous!


Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh, this is so amazingly gorgeous!  I love every detail!  It's so intricate!  

And... now I want to read the books, too.


Thank you ladies!!  You should read them they are awesome!


----------



## Christa W (Sep 27, 2013)

Day 26:  Pattern

So every time I see a hounds tooth pattern I think of Space Invaders.  I don't know why but I do.  So here's my pattern!





I made my thumb this way so I could move it along my fingers like the game where you slide from left to right to shoot the space invaders.  I should make a .gif or a video of it!  I used Sinful Colors Whipped and Sinful Colors Snow Me White with Mash stamping plate 47.  I would rock this any day!


----------



## lorizav (Sep 27, 2013)

You are all so incredibly talented. Wow, I am lucky if I can paint my nails without painting my fingers, the table, and the dog lol. Your pics are keeping me entertained since I had surgery on both hands today and am in bed recuperating. Thanks for giving me such pretty things to look at.  /emoticons/biggrin[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 27, 2013)

Wow ..Christa! Awesome manis! I especially like the book mani.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 28, 2013)

Racing flags


----------



## OiiO (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Racing flags





How fun! And your pinky reminds me of the Swedish flag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Racing flags




WOW!  Great idea and execution!!!  Love these!


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 28, 2013)

lol, i did racing flags too,yours look 100 times better though!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Racing flags


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 28, 2013)

my take on racing flags





 nailtini bloody mary, sinful colors snow me white, sh black out, bondi brick road, bondi the limelight


----------



## Christa W (Sep 28, 2013)

Day 29: Supernatural

My take on supernatural nails is Sinful Colors Whipped with Bundle Monster H-08 and Sinful Colors Snow Me White.  I then topped it off with Sinful Colors Glow in the Dark I snagged today from Walgreens. 









Trying to get this shot in the dark was pretty hard to do.  Sorry it's so blurry.  It took a lot of "charging" up to get it to do this.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 29, 2013)

You did way better with your checkerboard than me.  I used one of those Sally Hansen nail art pens and it was kind of a pain in the ass.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my take on racing flags





 nailtini bloody mary, sinful colors snow me white, sh black out, bondi brick road, bondi the limelight


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 29, 2013)

Supernatural.  I dunno if Frankie counts but I really couldn't be bothered to think of anything creative.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Supernatural.  I dunno if Frankie counts but I really couldn't be bothered to think of anything creative.




OMG he's adorable!!!


----------



## lissa1307 (Sep 29, 2013)

my supernatural theme nails...the only thing that (repeatedly) popped into my mind was Zeus,lol

so here's my Zeus inspired nails.

Hard Candy bitty blue, Sinful colors snow me white, bondie brick road and the limelight, and my good 'ol trusty sharpie pen.lol


----------



## Christa W (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my supernatural theme nails...the only thing that (repeatedly) popped into my mind was Zeus,lol

so here's my Zeus inspired nails.

Hard Candy bitty blue, Sinful colors snow me white, bondie brick road, and my good 'ol trusty sharpie pen.lol




Amazing!  You did incredible.  I would totally wear this.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 29, 2013)

I love this!  I love that blue.  What is it?

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my supernatural theme nails...the only thing that (repeatedly) popped into my mind was Zeus,lol

so here's my Zeus inspired nails.

Hard Candy bitty blue, Sinful colors snow me white, bondie brick road, and my good 'ol trusty sharpie pen.lol


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 30, 2013)

Tutorial.  I picked the easiest one I could find.


----------



## Christa W (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tutorial.  I picked the easiest one I could find.




Love this combo of colors!!  Fantastic job!!


----------



## Christa W (Sep 30, 2013)

Day 30: A tutorial

Instead of just following a tutorial I created one on my nails.  Each nail shows a step of how to do it.  My only regret on this one is leaving my smallest nail for the completed image.  It got a bit scrunched.  But here is my Converse All-Stars nail tutorial manicure.





Polish used Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Grape Race, Milani White on the Spot and the Milani art brushes in black and white.


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 1, 2013)

i got behind! first time too, oh well...here's my day 30 tutorial

splatter painted nails

i used sinful colors snow me white, bondi the limelight an brick road and finger paints warhol wannabe


----------



## Parasoul (Oct 1, 2013)

> i got behind! first time too, oh well...here's my day 30 tutorial splatter painted nails i used sinful colors snow me white, bondi the limelight an brick road and finger paints warhol wannabe


These are way cute!!! They totally remind me of Poptarts though. Now I'm hungry. ;_;


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


These are way cute!!! They totally remind me of Poptarts though. Now I'm hungry. ;_;

lol...they do look kinda like poptarts...i was thinking those giant jawbreakers from back in the day...got me a sugar craving now,lol!


----------



## Parasoul (Oct 1, 2013)

> lol...they do look kinda like poptarts...i was thinking those giant jawbreakers from back in the day...got me a sugar craving now,lol!


No you're definitely right. Lol! Wow I haven't had a jawbreaker in ages. :3


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No you're definitely right. Lol! Wow I haven't had a jawbreaker in ages. :3

lol same here, if i tried to eat one now i'd probably break my jaw for reals...or choke,lol


----------



## Parasoul (Oct 1, 2013)

> lol same here, if i tried to eat one now i'd probably break my jaw for reals...or choke,lol


Ah I totally just had the taste of jawbreaker in my mouth. I'm starving!!! I can't wait to get out of work. ;_;


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 1, 2013)

Nails I &lt;3

  I did a retake on my flower mani of day 14. 




And thank God it's over!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christa W (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nails I &lt;3

  I did a retake on my flower mani of day 14. 




And thank God it's over!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Breathtaking!   And congrats for making it!  I am so glad you stuck it out!!!  I think I like the red one better!


----------



## Parasoul (Oct 1, 2013)

> Nails I &lt;3 Â  I did a retake on my flower mani of day 14.
> 
> And thank God it's over!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I was wondering when you were going to post this one up! I saw it on your page and wanted so badly to comment about how lovely it turned out. I'm full of envy by the way. That Scarlett O'Hara...She will be mine some day. &gt;:]


----------



## lissa1307 (Oct 1, 2013)

I"M DONE!!!! YAY!!!! I redid my Galaxy mani

Original:





New one:





I used:

NYC Bowery black, Orly sunglasses at night, bondi fool's, sinful colors snow me white, hard candy bitty blue, julep oscar, and spoiled shaken snow globe.


----------



## Christa W (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I"M DONE!!!! YAY!!!! I redid my Galaxy mani

Original:





New one:





I used:

NYC Bowery black, Orly sunglasses at night, bondi fool's, sinful colors snow me white, hard candy bitty blue, julep oscar, and spoiled shaken snow globe.
I love them both!  Great job on all of them.


----------



## Parasoul (Oct 1, 2013)

> I"M DONE!!!! YAY!!!! I redid my Galaxy mani Original:
> 
> New one:
> 
> I used: NYC Bowery black, Orly sunglasses at night, bondi fool's, sinful colors snow me white, hard candy bitty blue, julep oscar, and spoiled shaken snow globe.


Definitely loving the second one much more! I feel like it has just that right amount of color and depth.


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 1, 2013)

Why didn't you comment?  You don't have to jump through hoops to do it...not even a captcha!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I was wondering when you were going to post this one up! I saw it on your page and wanted so badly to comment about how lovely it turned out. I'm full of envy by the way. That Scarlett O'Hara...She will be mine some day. &gt;:]


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Breathtaking!   And congrats for making it!  I am so glad you stuck it out!!!  I think I like the red one better!

I think the blue is good for spring/summer and the red for fall/winter.  I really like them both but the gold finger is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO glittery and SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO shiny gold that it kind of looks more over the top than the silver.  I love love love Scarlet O'Hara though.  It's gorgeous.


----------



## Christa W (Oct 2, 2013)

I still have every intention of finishing the ones I am still missing.  I think I would rather do a 31 days of untrieds instead LOL!!!  I just want to wear some plain old ordinary polish but I keep getting these ideas in my head for grandeur!!  Again nice job ladies.  I am in awe of you guys for completing this when I could only do 80% of it!  I have learned an incredible amount about myself, my poor cuticles, and my struggles with vision to concept.  I also realized that while I enjoyed having a subject matter to guide my nail art, I hated having to do a speciifc thing at a specific time.  I found myself just creating nail art to show you guys and half of it ended up on cotton balls in minutes after taking photos.  I think I only did a handful on my right hand too and those were usually just a solid color.  I went to the store with only one had done so many times!!!

I don't think I would do the other challenge either (30 days spaced out) just because I am so over this one but maybe in a year's time after I have accumulated more stamping plates, art tools and polishes I may reconsider.  (it's not like I didn't have enough of that stuff this time).  But alas it was fun while it lasted and I can rest assured that I gave it a shot.


----------



## JennG315 (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tutorial.  I picked the easiest one I could find.









 Love! These colors &amp; pattern put together is just so darn Adorable!


----------



## DonnaD (Oct 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JennG315* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



 Love! These colors &amp; pattern put together is just so darn Adorable! 
Awww, thanks.  It was a total cop-out for me.  I just wanted to get it over with!


----------

